# Manchester - Llandudno Saturday 12 May 2018



## nickyboy (25 Jan 2018)

So who's up for an all day 100 mile ride to the seaside?

Now into it's 4th year.....

Offering a fast escape from Manchester, pleasant Cheshire country lanes, rickety bridges over the River Dee, seafront perambulations, top drawer elevenses, lunch and fish and chips for w'tea. Overnighter with modest beer consumption available too

I will post up all the usual route and ride notes info when I've got a minute. I can't think of a good reason to change last year's route; offering the flat 99.7 miles (you need to ride around a car park or two to get the century) or about 103 for the hilly

Steady pace, we all stick together for the first 30-40 miles. Then slowly we disintegrate into small groups and ride at whatever pace suits with whatever stops suits all the way to Llandudno

No problem if folk want to only do part of the ride. There will be the usual official stops at Weaverham, Eureka, Rhyl Bike Hub, so welcome to start/finish at those as you see fit

"Expressions of Interest" only at this stage. Firm up numbers much closer to the ride date.

No insurance required. Wear whatever clothing, headgear you like. All I stipulate is a decent bike and a means to navigate

*Route and timings*
Leave Manchester Piccadilly railway station at 0800. I'll post the proper route files but it meanders through Cheshire with a stop at about 1030 in Weaverham for coffee, bacon butties etc. Onto the Wirral to the famous Eureka cyclists café for a hearty lunch. After that its West to Llandudno with a flatter or hiller option on the stretch from Flint to Prestatyn. After that, we literally hug the coast all the way to Llandudno. Arrival time is weather dependent but has been around 1800-1830 for most participants in prior years. Excellent fish and chips at the finish point

*Link to Flatter Route
https://ridewithgps.com/routes/18498304

Link to Hillier Route
https://ridewithgps.com/routes/18472318*




*Expressions of Interest*
@ColinJ
@Buck
@StuAff
@gavroche
@mythste
@rich p
@Kestevan +1
@si_c
@Crackle +2
@theclaud
@wanda2010
@Freds Dad
@alibaba
@McWobble
@mike3121
@DiddlyDodds
@Andrew Br
@Leaway2 +2
@Cupotea +?
@Littgull


----------



## I like Skol (25 Jan 2018)

Bugger! You knew, didn't you!

http://www.born-survivor.com/events/BS10-manchester-may-12th-2018.php


----------



## ColinJ (25 Jan 2018)

I feel tempted to come along on my singlespeed bike again but try to get thin and fit enough to get up (most of) the climbs this time! I'll pencil the date in and think about it.


----------



## Buck (25 Jan 2018)

Date noted Nicky!

Enjoyed last year especially the post-ride rehydration 

I can’t confirm at the minute as my diary is a bit mental up until the end of June with work and lots of family things already booked in ! If I can, I’ll be there.


----------



## StuAff (25 Jan 2018)

This one has been on the Ride I Want To Do Because I Haven't Done It Yet list ever since it came along. And you happen to have picked the Saturday following a week's leave. Which means getting up there for an early Saturday morning start is doable…
Colour me interested. Attendance subject to finding reasonably priced tickets, reasonably priced digs for two nights, and FNRttC calendar…into which I want to fit a couple of rides of my own.


----------



## gavroche (26 Jan 2018)

I was wondering when you would advertise it Nickyboy. As usual, I intend to join you in Rhyl and look forward to sausage and chips in Llandudno. I might bring along my stepson too. Looking forward to seeing old and new faces.


----------



## nickyboy (26 Jan 2018)

By the way, I'm organising everything except the weather

That is being delegated to @Crackle this year as he always seems so knowledgeable on this topic


----------



## mythste (26 Jan 2018)

in. probably.


----------



## GM (26 Jan 2018)

This is one I'd love to be doing, unfortunately I'm going away on the 11th. Hopefully next year!


----------



## I like Skol (26 Jan 2018)

nickyboy said:


> By the way, I'm organising everything except the weather
> 
> That is being delegated to @Crackle this year as he always seems so knowledgeable on this topic


Glad I'm not going then. Not only will the weather be challenging but it will be miserable too now!


----------



## rich p (26 Jan 2018)

You've picked a good week for me Nick.


----------



## rich p (26 Jan 2018)

I like Skol said:


> Glad I'm not going then. Not only will the weather be challenging but it will be miserable too now!


Oh bugger Skolly. I was going to book a double room too...


----------



## Kestevan (26 Jan 2018)

Sign me up again.

There's even a rumour that @Mrs Kes will deign to join us this year.... I


----------



## si_c (26 Jan 2018)

Put me down as a maybe, Mrs C has me booked in for something that weekend, but I was already trying to get out of it.


----------



## Crackle (27 Jan 2018)

I'm in. From Manchester, possibly with Mrs C who wants to do the first part of the ride, plus another friend. Whether she does or doesn't do it, it seems she's going to buy herself a new bike on the strength of aiming to do it. I'll be in Evans tomorrow!


----------



## I like Skol (27 Jan 2018)

Crackle said:


> I'm in. From Manchester, possibly with Mrs C who wants to do the first part of the ride, plus another friend. Whether she does or doesn't do it, it seems she's going to buy herself a new bike on the strength of aiming to do it. I'll be in Evans tomorrow!


Are you going to get her a decent one this time...... Always interesting times when a new bike is on the horizon


----------



## Crackle (27 Jan 2018)

I like Skol said:


> Are you going to get her a decent one this time...... Always interesting times when a new bike is on the horizon


Probably a Pinnacle Lithium.


----------



## theclaud (27 Jan 2018)

Interestificated.


----------



## wanda2010 (28 Jan 2018)

In!!!!

The train may make an appearance. Again


----------



## wanda2010 (28 Jan 2018)

Travelodge @ £67 saver rate. @nickyboy - is that date fixed?


----------



## nickyboy (28 Jan 2018)

wanda2010 said:


> Travelodge @ £67 saver rate. @nickyboy - is that date fixed?


100% fixed. Great to see you again!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (28 Jan 2018)

Would love to join everyone for this but I am otherwise engaged that weekend. I hope to see some good ride write-ups and photos.


----------



## Crackle (28 Jan 2018)

wanda2010 said:


> In!!!!
> 
> The train may make an appearance. Again


Well, Mrs C is planning on it taking the strain after Eureka


----------



## nickyboy (28 Jan 2018)

I've just booked Karden House which looks OK

£60 including breakfast


----------



## nickyboy (28 Jan 2018)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Would love to join everyone for this but I am otherwise engaged that weekend. I hope to see some good ride write-ups and photos.



We're gonna get you along again one year Phil !


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (28 Jan 2018)

nickyboy said:


> We're gonna get you along again one year Phil !


I hope so. I enjoyed the first one and am annoyed at missing the following two due to problems cropping up at my end.


----------



## doughnut (28 Jan 2018)

I've pencilled it in to the diary. And I'm working on Mrs Doughnut to do her duty with bags from Manchester again.


----------



## Freds Dad (28 Jan 2018)

Put me down as a possibly definite from Manchester.


----------



## wanda2010 (29 Jan 2018)

nickyboy said:


> I've just booked Karden House which looks OK
> 
> £60 including breakfast




Also me. @theclaud - if you make it.


----------



## wanda2010 (29 Jan 2018)

Crackle said:


> Well, Mrs C is planning on it taking the strain after Eureka



If Mrs C is NOT driving back, I may have 'spiritual' refreshments..................... to mark the occasion, as it were  Soft drinks can be included.


----------



## Littgull (29 Jan 2018)

Unfortunately, we are away that weekend in May. It's a good ride and route and I was hoping to participate for the 3rd consecutive year.
Looking forward to riding with old friends and new on @nickyboy's Leeds to Scarborough annual ride in September


----------



## ColinJ (29 Jan 2018)

Littgull said:


> Unfortunately, we are away that weekend in May. It's a good ride and route and I was hoping to participate for the 3rd consecutive year.
> Looking forward to riding with old friends and new on @nickyboy's Leeds to Scarborough annual ride in September


I was just about to tag you to draw your attention to the thread. Oh well, never mind - enjoy your break!

I'll tag @alibaba, who enjoyed riding it with you last year and may fancy it again?


----------



## I like Skol (29 Jan 2018)

Littgull said:


> Looking forward to riding with old friends and new on @nickyboy's Leeds to Scarborough annual ride in September


I'll give him some proper guidance on the date for that one so he gets it right!!!

(8th Sept, put it in your diaries now )


----------



## alibaba (29 Jan 2018)

ColinJ said:


> I was just about to tag you to draw your attention to the thread. Oh well, never mind - enjoy your break!
> 
> I'll tag @alibaba, who enjoyed riding it with you last year and may fancy it again?


I am 10000%doing it looking forward to the pain


----------



## I like Skol (29 Jan 2018)

alibaba said:


> I am 10000%doing it looking forward to the pain


Oh cheers! Another mate of mine going out to play while I........ play in some mud and obstacles. I am half tempted to book a room and drive over to enjoy the post ride refreshments


----------



## nickyboy (30 Jan 2018)

Sorry to those who can't make that date. It's always a nightmare choosing a date as there's always someone who it affects. I've tried to steer clear of April in the hope of more benign weather but not so late in May as it tends to clash with all sorts of cycling and non-cycling things for folks. Hopefully we get a good turnout again


----------



## Wobblers (30 Jan 2018)

nickyboy said:


> By the way, I'm organising everything except the weather
> 
> That is being delegated to @Crackle this year as he always seems so knowledgeable on this topic



So you're looking forward to @Crackle explaining the Coriolis effect to you then? I think the rest of us will be looking forward to your "low punched shot" [1].

I think I may join you from Eureka, as usual. And probably ride back again, I do enjoy my annual Saturday Night Ride from the Coast...



[1] Well, perhaps not Crackle...


----------



## mike3121 (31 Jan 2018)

I have been looking at this since you first put it up @nickyboy yet again, not your fault, it falls smack bang in the middle of my late shifts. My boss has been off lately so will have a chat with him tomorrow to see if it possible to get this weekend. Cant make any promises but I will try my best.


----------



## nickyboy (31 Jan 2018)

Littgull said:


> Unfortunately, we are away that weekend in May. It's a good ride and route and I was hoping to participate for the 3rd consecutive year.
> Looking forward to riding with old friends and new on @nickyboy's Leeds to Scarborough annual ride in September



That's a pity....but I will run the Scarborough ride again, workload permitting


----------



## Crackle (31 Jan 2018)

McWobble said:


> So you're looking forward to @Crackle explaining the Coriolis effect to you then? I think the rest of us will be looking forward to your "low punched shot" [1].
> 
> I think I may join you from Eureka, as usual. And probably ride back again, I do enjoy my annual Saturday Night Ride from the Coast...
> 
> ...


He lives!


----------



## MossCommuter (31 Jan 2018)

Crackle said:


> He lives!


Just got back from last year innit


----------



## Crackle (31 Jan 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> Just got back from last year innit


Stuck on the Rhyl ring road.


----------



## Kestevan (31 Jan 2018)

Crackle said:


> Stuck on the Rhyl ring road.


Rhyll doesn't have a ring road... lets face it if you could go round the ruddy place no one would _ever_ have to actually visit.


On reflection this is somewhat unfair. Rhyll serves a valuable and noble purpose... It makes the rest of Wales look like a pleasant place inhabited by cheerful smiling locals (cheerful mainly cos they're not in Rhyll I know, but still).


----------



## Wobblers (31 Jan 2018)

Crackle said:


> He lives!



Pah!


----------



## Wobblers (31 Jan 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> Just got back from last year innit



Pah!!


----------



## nickyboy (1 Feb 2018)

Kestevan said:


> Rhyll doesn't have a ring road... lets face it if you could go round the ruddy place no one would _ever_ have to actually visit.
> 
> 
> On reflection this is somewhat unfair. Rhyll serves a valuable and noble purpose... It makes the rest of Wales look like a pleasant place inhabited by cheerful smiling locals (cheerful mainly cos they're not in Rhyll I know, but still).



I don't get why you all diss Rhyl so much. On our ride, it provides a lovely target as you tootle along the revetment. Admittedly the middle bit is somewhat basic, but the part out the other side where the Bike Hub is located is rather nice

Providing you close your eyes and pedal as fast as possible in the middle bit, all is good. And I like the bit through Prestatyn golf course so you're stuck with Rhyl I'm afraid


----------



## MossCommuter (1 Feb 2018)

nickyboy said:


> I don't get why you all diss Rhyl so much. On our ride, it provides a lovely target as you tootle along the revetment. Admittedly the middle bit is somewhat basic, but the part out the other side where the Bike Hub is located is rather nice
> 
> Providing you close your eyes and pedal as fast as possible in the middle bit, all is good. And I like the bit through Prestatyn golf course so you're stuck with Rhyl I'm afraid


So basically you're saying that the best part of Rhyl is Prestatyn?


----------



## StuAff (1 Feb 2018)

Is it Rhylly that bad?

(IGMC).

In other news, the last room at Karden House has been reserved.....


----------



## Crackle (1 Feb 2018)

What's this sudden decant to Karden house? Did someone forget to send me the memo.


----------



## StuAff (1 Feb 2018)

Crackle said:


> What's this sudden decant to Karden house? Did someone forget to send me the memo.


All Nick's fault. He reserved a place there, the rest of us just checked it out, saw the reviews, nice price…


----------



## nickyboy (1 Feb 2018)

StuAff said:


> Is it Rhylly that bad?
> 
> (IGMC).
> 
> In other news, the last room at Karden House has been reserved.....



The middle bit of Rhyl has the air of a "traditional" British seaside resort. But the bit before is nice. And the rest of the ride to Llandudno is great

Here's what it looks like (albeit they are travelling in the opposite direction to us)







And, from the sublime to the ridiculous...here's Timmy Mallet arriving on his bike in Llandudno (this was on my NCN5 photo search before you ask)


----------



## ColinJ (1 Feb 2018)

nickyboy said:


> Providing you close your eyes and pedal as fast as possible in the middle bit, all is good.


The problem is the _Headwind From Hell_ that you always lay on for the ride, so that middle bit takes 3 hours 27 minutes!


----------



## nickyboy (1 Feb 2018)

ColinJ said:


> The problem is the _Headwind From Hell_ that you always lay on for the ride, so that middle bit takes 3 hours 27 minutes!


Take that up with @Crackle this year


----------



## Crackle (1 Feb 2018)

I think over the years, my gentle ribaldry about the weather has gotten to him. I shall therefore hand over that task to someone else. Any volunteers?


----------



## doughnut (1 Feb 2018)

Crackle said:


> I think over the years, my gentle ribaldry about the weather has gotten to him. I shall therefore hand over that task to someone else. Any volunteers?


Which reminds me, I've got that stack of books that you lent me last year. I'll bring them back on the ride.


----------



## nickyboy (1 Feb 2018)

This sounds like a bit of a wind up


----------



## theclaud (1 Feb 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> So basically you're saying that the best part of Rhyl is Prestatyn?


Setting the bar high there, Mossy.


----------



## Wobblers (1 Feb 2018)

Crackle said:


> I think over the years, my gentle ribaldry about the weather has gotten to him. I shall therefore hand over that task to someone else. Any volunteers?



Dear god, no. I for one am looking forward to your in depth treatsie on the Coriolis effect. And @nickyboy's "low punched shot" of course. Far be it for me to take that away from you...


----------



## DiddlyDodds (4 Feb 2018)

Put me down as a "it would be rude not to" entry, not sure about setting off up the "Strava Hill" like a bat out of hell this time though.


----------



## rich p (10 Feb 2018)

Crackle said:


> What's this sudden decant to Karden house? Did someone forget to send me the memo.


Not me. I'm in somewhere called the Iris Hotel. 
probably cheap and cheerless but I'll be well bladdered by bedtime.


----------



## Crackle (10 Feb 2018)

rich p said:


> Not me. I'm in somewhere called the Iris Hotel.
> probably cheap and cheerless but I'll be well bladdered by bedtime.


No change there then.


----------



## gavroche (10 Feb 2018)

DiddlyDodds said:


> Put me down as a "it would be rude not to" entry, not sure about setting off up the "Strava Hill" like a bat out of hell this time though.


I will probably be first to arrive at the Bike Hut in Rhyl and judging from the last 2 years, you won't be far behind.( for those who don't know, I will be coming from the opposite direction, only 12 miles away.)


----------



## StuAff (10 Feb 2018)

rich p said:


> Not me. I'm in somewhere called the Iris Hotel.
> probably cheap and cheerless but I'll be well bladdered by bedtime.


Looks pretty good actually…you should sleep well!


----------



## Crackle (10 Feb 2018)

Is it en-suite, Rich, you don't want to be off down the corridor every 30 minutes at your age.


----------



## rich p (10 Feb 2018)

Crackle said:


> Is it en-suite, Rich, you don't want to be off down the corridor every 30 minutes at your age.


The nappies are good for at least 6 pints.


----------



## MossCommuter (12 Feb 2018)

https://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Attra...Llandudno_Conwy_County_North_Wales_Wales.html

https://www.dailypost.co.uk/business/llandudno-tapps-micropub-13819809


----------



## rich p (12 Feb 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> https://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Attra...Llandudno_Conwy_County_North_Wales_Wales.html
> 
> https://www.dailypost.co.uk/business/llandudno-tapps-micropub-13819809


Your attention to detail is second to none Mossy!


----------



## MossCommuter (12 Feb 2018)

rich p said:


> Your attention to detail is second to none Mossy!


I mate of mine was there today, they had Cloudwater and Purple Mouse


----------



## Andrew Br (13 Feb 2018)

I'm in .
The stars have aligned such that I've got the weekend off.
There is the vague notion of doing it as a DIY audax but I'd have to add about 20 miles on so it's probably not going to happen.
Ditto with riding back..........
I'm determined to make it in time for fish and chips this year.


----------



## nickyboy (14 Feb 2018)

Andrew Br said:


> I'm in .
> The stars have aligned such that I've got the weekend off.
> There is the vague notion of doing it as a DIY audax but I'd have to add about 20 miles on so it's probably not going to happen.
> Ditto with riding back..........
> I'm determined to make it in time for fish and chips this year.



Great stuff Andrew, I look forward to seeing you again. I think the inaugural Llandudno ride that you did was 2015 wasn't it?


----------



## Andrew Br (14 Feb 2018)

I think so Nicky. As I recall, it was the 1st Man-Llan ride that you organised.
I'm looking forward to it and it'll be great to see you again.


----------



## Leaway2 (16 Feb 2018)

Yes please @nickyboy, count me in + my 2 "boys".


----------



## Cupotea (25 Feb 2018)

In the words of the Jackson 5, I'll be there. Looking forward to catching up with everyone. Hopefully I will have a plus one or two but will confirm.


----------



## si_c (26 Feb 2018)

Spoken to Mrs C and the thing I'm trying to avoid has apparently now been moved to the next weekend , so I think I can be moved from the "maybe" column to a definite. She's now trying to get me to do something else that weekend, but I put my foot down and begged.


----------



## nickyboy (1 Mar 2018)

A spell of Easterlies like we're currently experiencing would be tip top for this ride. Get there by lunchtime . Hopefully a tad warmer mind you


----------



## ColinJ (1 Mar 2018)

Cue brisk wet Westerlies ...!


----------



## mike3121 (9 Mar 2018)

I'm sure the weather will be beautiful as it looks like I will be unable to attend


----------



## Crackle (9 Mar 2018)

mike3121 said:


> I'm sure the weather will be beautiful as it looks like I will be unable to attend


That's a shame Mike. On a separate note, did you drive past me a little while ago while I was walking the dog?


----------



## BRounsley (9 Mar 2018)

I need to clear it with the future Mrs R, but the diary looks clear.

I’m now also ruining 28 spokes so maybe I’ll not snap one this time!!


----------



## si_c (9 Mar 2018)

BRounsley said:


> I need to clear it with the future Mrs R, but the diary looks clear.
> 
> I’m now also ruining 28 spokes so maybe I’ll not snap one this time!!



Ruining spokes was your problem last time... clearly you've not learnt from your mistakes


----------



## si_c (9 Mar 2018)

mike3121 said:


> I'm sure the weather will be beautiful as it looks like I will be unable to attend



Ach, that's no good!


----------



## BRounsley (9 Mar 2018)

si_c said:


> Ruining spokes was your problem last time... clearly you've not learnt from your mistakes


Maybe I need some 20" bmx mags!


----------



## si_c (9 Mar 2018)

BRounsley said:


> Maybe I need some 20" bmx mags!


yebbut, where would you put the spokey dokeys?


----------



## mike3121 (12 Mar 2018)

Crackle said:


> That's a shame Mike. On a separate note, did you drive past me a little while ago while I was walking the dog?



where about would that of been?


----------



## nickyboy (12 Mar 2018)

mike3121 said:


> I'm sure the weather will be beautiful as it looks like I will be unable to attend


A big "unlike" for that one Mike. Hopefully next time


----------



## rich p (12 Mar 2018)

Crackle said:


> That's a shame Mike. On a separate note, did you drive past me a little while ago while I was walking the dog?


It might have been. Funnily enough, I drove past someone walking a dog the other day too. What a coincidence!!!!


----------



## Crackle (12 Mar 2018)

rich p said:


> It might have been. Funnily enough, I drove past someone walking a dog the other day too. What a coincidence!!!!


You were in West Kirby, frightening.


----------



## nickyboy (13 Mar 2018)

Crackle said:


> You were in West Kirby, frightening.


I'd be pretty frightened were I in West Kirby to be fair


----------



## si_c (13 Mar 2018)

nickyboy said:


> I'd be pretty frightened were I in West Kirby to be fair


That would certainly explain @Crackle's face, the rictus of the permanently terrorised.


----------



## StuAff (14 Mar 2018)

Unable to get bike reservations. Chutney the wonderbike it is then!


----------



## BRounsley (14 Mar 2018)

Confirmed!
Myself and Tony (tall lad, that’s done it before).
We’re spooning in an Airbnb in town.
I’m planning to cycle back the next day…Tdog is looking at train options.


----------



## rich p (16 Mar 2018)

After my winter hibernation, I've managed to tread on a 3" nail which is impeding what I loosely call training for this. Hey ho.


----------



## si_c (16 Mar 2018)

rich p said:


> After my winter hibernation, I've managed to tread on a 3" nail which is impeding what I loosely call training for this. Hey ho.


One could almost say you've got your training nailed.....

IGMC.

Seriously though, get well soon.


----------



## Crackle (16 Mar 2018)

I've told you before to take those hobnails to the cobblers and not try to put the sole back on yourself. The original guarantee, 1950, said our soles will last and you have.


----------



## I like Skol (16 Mar 2018)

rich p said:


> After my winter hibernation, I've managed to tread on a 3" nail which is impeding what I loosely call training for this. Hey ho.


Didn't have your foot jammed in the gap to try and stop them nailing the lid on did you?


----------



## KneesUp (16 Mar 2018)

rich p said:


> After my winter hibernation, I've managed to tread on a 3" nail


Jesus ...


----------



## rich p (16 Mar 2018)

KneesUp said:


> Jesus ...


It's almost Easter...


----------



## ColinJ (16 Mar 2018)

rich p said:


> After my winter hibernation, I've managed to tread on a 3" nail





rich p said:


> It's almost Easter...


Did it make you cross?


----------



## roadrash (16 Mar 2018)

Don't egg him on


----------



## doughnut (18 Mar 2018)

Sorry, but I'm afraid I'm out. Broke my arm quite badly last week and the doc says 12 weeks at least to fix it. Gutted.


----------



## StuAff (18 Mar 2018)

doughnut said:


> Sorry, but I'm afraid I'm out. Broke my arm quite badly last week and the doc says 12 weeks at least to fix it. Gutted.


Boo! GWS.


----------



## ColinJ (18 Mar 2018)

doughnut said:


> Sorry, but I'm afraid I'm out. Broke my arm quite badly last week and the doc says 12 weeks at least to fix it. Gutted.


Ouch - bad luck and GWS! 

Er, cycling, hang gliding, or doing something else?


----------



## Crackle (18 Mar 2018)

Sailing


----------



## I like Skol (18 Mar 2018)

doughnut said:


> Sorry, but I'm afraid I'm out. Broke my arm quite badly last week and the doc says 12 weeks at least to fix it. Gutted.


Were going to start calling you Lucky Jim.


----------



## doughnut (18 Mar 2018)

ColinJ said:


> Ouch - bad luck and GWS!
> 
> Er, cycling, hang gliding, or doing something else?


Hang gliding unfortunately. Had a great 2 hour flight then cocked it up as I came into land. Arm bone snapped in two just under my shoulder, where it hit the glider. Got a trip in the air ambulance. And yes, I screamed like a baby.


----------



## theclaud (18 Mar 2018)

doughnut said:


> Hang gliding unfortunately. Had a great 2 hour flight then cocked it up as I came into land. Arm bone snapped in two just under my shoulder, where it hit the glider. Got a trip in the air ambulance. And yes, I screamed like a baby.


 GWS Doughnut!


----------



## nickyboy (18 Mar 2018)

doughnut said:


> Hang gliding unfortunately. Had a great 2 hour flight then cocked it up as I came into land. Arm bone snapped in two just under my shoulder, where it hit the glider. Got a trip in the air ambulance. And yes, I screamed like a baby.



Blimey Donut, the lengths some folk will go to to get out of that tricky climb out of Flint

Get well soon


----------



## I like Skol (18 Mar 2018)

doughnut said:


> ...... And yes, I screamed like a baby.


I am looking away in shame!


----------



## si_c (18 Mar 2018)

doughnut said:


> Hang gliding unfortunately. Had a great 2 hour flight then cocked it up as I came into land. Arm bone snapped in two just under my shoulder, where it hit the glider. Got a trip in the air ambulance. And yes, I screamed like a baby.



Christ almighty @doughnut , don't let it ever be said that you don't like to live on the edge! Get well soon!


----------



## Wobblers (19 Mar 2018)

doughnut said:


> Hang gliding unfortunately. Had a great 2 hour flight then cocked it up as I came into land. Arm bone snapped in two just under my shoulder, where it hit the glider. Got a trip in the air ambulance. And yes, I screamed like a baby.



<Hastily edits out whinge about broken collar bone>

Ouch! Heal well.

PS: You're supposed to use a hand glider for this sort of thing, not a boat!


----------



## Wobblers (19 Mar 2018)

I like Skol said:


> Didn't have your foot jammed in the gap to try and stop them nailing the lid on did you?



I've now got this idea in my mind of @rich p's crypt bedroom looking like something out of Hammer House of Horrors. It's just as well he doesn't look like Christopher Lee....


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (19 Mar 2018)

doughnut said:


> Sorry, but I'm afraid I'm out. Broke my arm quite badly last week and the doc says 12 weeks at least to fix it. Gutted.


Hope you heal well.


----------



## Buck (19 Mar 2018)

doughnut said:


> Sorry, but I'm afraid I'm out. Broke my arm quite badly last week and the doc says 12 weeks at least to fix it. Gutted.




Ouch. Hope you heal well.


----------



## Freds Dad (20 Mar 2018)

GWS @doughnut 

I'm afraid I will also have to pull out of the full ride as we have been invited to a 50th party on the day which starts around 1pm as a garden party, although I am thinking of riding to Eureka and then getting the train back to Macclesfield. Does anyone know the best station to use to get back?


----------



## si_c (20 Mar 2018)

Freds Dad said:


> GWS @doughnut
> 
> I'm afraid I will also have to pull out of the full ride as we have been invited to a 50th party on the day which starts around 1pm as a garden party, although I am thinking of riding to Eureka and then getting the train back to Macclesfield. Does anyone know the best station to use to get back?


Chester. You'd continue the route onto the Greenway at deeside, then instead of going towards Wales, go back over the bridge. Then into Chester and you're not too far from the station. I'll make you a route if you want.


----------



## nickyboy (20 Mar 2018)

Freds Dad said:


> GWS @doughnut
> 
> I'm afraid I will also have to pull out of the full ride as we have been invited to a 50th party on the day which starts around 1pm as a garden party, although I am thinking of riding to Eureka and then getting the train back to Macclesfield. Does anyone know the best station to use to get back?



Good effort @Freds Dad 

What with @Crackle being in charge of the weather this year, I'm sure you'll have a great time if you can make it


----------



## si_c (20 Mar 2018)

si_c said:


> Chester. You'd continue the route onto the Greenway at deeside, then instead of going towards Wales, go back over the bridge. Then into Chester and you're not too far from the station. I'll make you a route if you want.


Just been thinking, going that way has the advantage you can stay with the group for a touch longer, but the quickest way to the station is this one:
https://www.strava.com/routes/12327831

You could get to Capenhurst station sooner, and get the train to chester too, but trains are around every 15 - 30 minutes, so you're almost better off just riding it.


----------



## Leaway2 (22 Mar 2018)

Looks like me and t'lad are on the train back as as our chauffeur (now t'lads wife) has better things to do. The price is showing at about 15, are these likely to drop? I remember this happening last year.


----------



## si_c (22 Mar 2018)

Leaway2 said:


> Looks like me and t'lad are on the train back as as our chauffeur (now t'lads wife) has better things to do. The price is showing at about 15, are these likely to drop? I remember this happening last year.


I reckon that's about right, I know the on the day price for me is about £20 to chester.


----------



## rich p (23 Mar 2018)

The train from Llan to New Mills is £40, but Llan to Manc and Manc to New Mills is £20,
Mad.


----------



## nickyboy (23 Mar 2018)

rich p said:


> The train from Llan to New Mills is £40, but Llan to Manc and Manc to New Mills is £20,
> Mad.


Reason is that you can get an advance ticket Llandudno-Manchester but they're unavailable Manchester-New Mills

So if you try to buy Llandudno-New Mills it gives you standard ticket pricing for full journey

I have same situation. I buy Llandudno to Manchester Advanced and then a normal Manchester to Glossop

Don't you get discount travel at your age anyway?


----------



## ColinJ (23 Mar 2018)

nickyboy said:


> Don't you get discount travel at your age anyway?


We oldies (60+) have to cough up for Senior Railcards to get that discount! The cards cost £30/year or £70/3 years. I treated myself to the 3-year one for my 60th birthday

Littgull and I use ours a lot.

We get a 1/3 discount on Off Peak trains. I only need to buy Off Peak tickets totalling more than £210 over 3 years to make an overall saving. I easily exceed that.


----------



## rich p (23 Mar 2018)

nickyboy said:


> Reason is that you can get an advance ticket Llandudno-Manchester but they're unavailable Manchester-New Mills
> 
> So if you try to buy Llandudno-New Mills it gives you standard ticket pricing for full journey


Like I said...mad!
Anyway, Nick, enough with the insults or I'll re-post the piccie of you in socks and flip flops


----------



## ColinJ (23 Mar 2018)

I just booked an Advance ticket for the 19:42 train back to Manchester and made a bike reservation - £9.55 (with my decrepit old fogey's _Senior_ railcard)! 

This year I will try to get to the chippy in time to actually buy some fish and chips, rather than just saying goodbye to everyone else and dashing back to the station ...


----------



## si_c (24 Mar 2018)

ColinJ said:


> I just booked an Advance ticket for the 19:42 train back to Manchester and made a bike reservation - £9.55 (with my decrepit old fogey's _Senior_ railcard)!
> 
> This year I will try to get to the chippy in time to actually buy some fish and chips, rather than just saying goodbye to everyone else and dashing back to the station ...


Will you be riding the singlepeed again this year?


----------



## ColinJ (24 Mar 2018)

si_c said:


> Will you be riding the singlepeed again this year?


I probably will, though it is still unlikely that I could get up all the hills on it unless I lowered the gearing and I don't want to do that. I would rather be overgeared for a couple of miles than undergeared for 98!


----------



## nickyboy (26 Mar 2018)

ColinJ said:


> I probably will, though it is still unlikely that I could get up all the hills on it unless I lowered the gearing and I don't want to do that. I would rather be overgeared for a couple of miles than undergeared for 98!



I reckon we have about 98 miles perfect for 50/17 and then those two climbs; the hardish one out of Flint and that final kicker just before Llandudno. Were I to go SS I would probably do 50/17 and accept a bit of walking on those two. I reckon you can get up that short, steep thing at Llandulas providing you get a real good run at it


----------



## si_c (26 Mar 2018)

nickyboy said:


> I reckon we have about 98 miles perfect for 50/17 and then those two climbs; the hardish one out of Flint and that final kicker just before Llandudno. Were I to go SS I would probably do 50/17 and accept a bit of walking on those two. I reckon you can get up that short, steep thing at Llandulas providing you get a real good run at it


I think that pretty much sums it up. None of those hills are especially steep, and the longer drag out of Flint has plenty of recovery spots.


----------



## StuAff (26 Mar 2018)

FFS. Bought my tickets ages ago. I now find out that my £91 (!!!) ticket from Llandudno to London will include a replacement bus service to Chester. There's no information on the National Rail journey planner at all. ****!!! ****!!!


----------



## si_c (26 Mar 2018)

StuAff said:


> FFS. Bought my tickets ages ago. I now find out that my £91 (!!!) ticket from Llandudno to London will include a replacement bus service to Chester. There's no information on the National Rail journey planner at all. ****!!! ****!!!



That's appalling news. What time is your train from Chester to London?


----------



## StuAff (26 Mar 2018)

si_c said:


> That's appalling news. What time is your train from Chester to London?


12.33. So not rideable after breakfast at my speed. Good job I've got a folder, which I was bringing anyway on account of unavailability of bike reservations.


----------



## si_c (26 Mar 2018)

StuAff said:


> 12.33. So not rideable before breakfast at my speed. Good job I've got a folder, which I was bringing anyway on account of unavailability of bike reservations.


That's good! You'd need about 3ish hours to ride back from Llandudno to Chester along the coastal path, it's a fairly easy and very flat ride, especially with the tailwind you'd have, so it would be doable, but not ideal.


----------



## theclaud (26 Mar 2018)

StuAff said:


> FFS. Bought my tickets ages ago. I now find out that my £91 (!!!) ticket from Llandudno to London will include a replacement bus service to Chester. There's no information on the National Rail journey planner at all. ****!!! ****!!!


 Replacement Bus Service - words to strike fear into the very soul! 

@wanda2010 - best check if this f**kery affects your reservation.


----------



## ColinJ (26 Mar 2018)

Bad luck on the replacement bus - I always worry about that potential problem!



nickyboy said:


> I reckon we have about 98 miles perfect for 50/17 and then those two climbs; the hardish one out of Flint and that final kicker just before Llandudno. Were I to go SS I would probably do 50/17 and accept a bit of walking on those two. I reckon you can get up that short, steep thing at Llandulas providing you get a real good run at it


My 52/19 is a very similar ratio to 50/17, just a few percent easier.

I thought that little ramp might be doable but I would have to hit the foot of it at my spinning out speed of about 26-27 mph to stand any chance.



si_c said:


> I think that pretty much sums it up. None of those hills are especially steep, and the longer drag out of Flint has plenty of recovery spots.


I (just!) got up the first steepish ramp out of Flint but it mashed my legs so when I was on the second ramp I wasn't sure that I could make it. I decided to do a controlled dismount before potentially being forced to do an emergency dismount higher up and failing to unclip properly!

I am hoping to be at least a stone lighter this year so I might stand a better chance of getting up more of those ramps. I'll give them a go.


----------



## rich p (27 Mar 2018)

si_c said:


> That's appalling news. What time is your train from Chester to London?


Hmmmm, that'll mean a rethink for me too


----------



## si_c (27 Mar 2018)

One option might be to consider a train to chester the night before and stay there instead of Llandudno. Would mean reduced drinking time of course.

Or you could join @McWobble on his trip back!


----------



## MossCommuter (27 Mar 2018)

The replacement bus service takes TWO HOURS!! It's forty miles!


----------



## si_c (27 Mar 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> The replacement bus service takes TWO HOURS!! It's forty miles!



It's a bit further if you have to go to each of the stations and then wait for a bit. And the roads are a bit shocking.


----------



## rich p (27 Mar 2018)

I'm happy to cycle back to Chester with a following wind.


----------



## si_c (27 Mar 2018)

rich p said:


> I'm happy to cycle back to Chester with a following wind.



If you remember a couple of years ago we had that horrible headwind. Imagine that behind you. All the way.


----------



## rich p (27 Mar 2018)

si_c said:


> If you remember a couple of years ago we had that horrible headwind. Imagine that behind you. All the way.


I'm relying on it, to overtake Mossy's bus...


----------



## si_c (27 Mar 2018)

rich p said:


> I'm relying on it, to overtake Mossy's bus...



Sunday traffic back along the coast road towards Chester? You'll probably be the fastest thing on the road by some margin.


----------



## StuAff (27 Mar 2018)

I’ll be looking to cut my losses and get refunds/cancellations where possible. Tickets from Chester are just as expensive as from Llandudno....**** that.


----------



## rich p (27 Mar 2018)

StuAff said:


> I’ll be looking to cut my losses and get refunds/cancellations where possible. Tickets from Chester are just as expensive as from Llandudno....**** that.





StuAff said:


> FFS. Bought my tickets ages ago. I now find out that my £91 (!!!) ticket from Llandudno to London will include a replacement bus service to Chester. There's no information on the National Rail journey planner at all. ****!!! ****!!!


£91? I bought mine from Manc to Brighton last week for 52 quid.
Didn't you say you were taking a toy bike anyway?


----------



## nickyboy (27 Mar 2018)

*Update
*
So first I rang Arriva Trains Wales Customer Service. They couldn't help so someone from their head office has just called me

A long and painful conversation. Basically, unless it's a folder, you're stuffed. They will take a folder on the bus, but a non-folder is impossible. So I said "what are you proposing for those people who are stranded in Llandudno with no means to get home?" Tough, basically

I'm not going to change the date of the ride, there doesn't seem much point and folk have paid non-refundable accommodation too. If you're stopping over, you need a folder or be prepared to ride to Chester (a very flat ride, that's probably what I will do)

Unfortunately I am away on business for three weeks before the ride. I don't have time to try to organise something like a minibus or similar. Hopefully someone can offer to organise this and then it becomes a workable solution

Pain in the 'arris this


----------



## I like Skol (27 Mar 2018)

I told you months ago, in the 1st reply actually, that you had picked the wrong date. You should have listened to me then 
I hope you take my advice for the Scarborough run......


----------



## nickyboy (27 Mar 2018)

rich p said:


> I'm happy to cycle back to Chester with a following wind.


Joking aside, if the weather is "normal for the time of year" it's a very quick 40 miles. It's what I'm going to do as I don't possess one of those funny children's bikes


----------



## Wobblers (27 Mar 2018)

si_c said:


> Or you could join @McWobble on his trip back!



Dear god, no! After breaking a clavicle last month, and doing my knee in this week, I think I'm owed a little good luck...


----------



## Wobblers (27 Mar 2018)

rich p said:


> I'm happy to cycle back to Chester with a following wind.





rich p said:


> I'm relying on it, to overtake Mossy's bus...



But what if you can't get beans for breakfast?


----------



## Wobblers (27 Mar 2018)

StuAff said:


> I’ll be looking to cut my losses and get refunds/cancellations where possible. Tickets from Chester are just as expensive as from Llandudno....**** that.



?

If you're already planning on taking a folding bike, you've not got much to lose. I'm guessing that it'd probably mean you'd have to leave Llandudno about an hour earlier. Better than losing the hotel booking?


----------



## nickyboy (27 Mar 2018)

McWobble said:


> ?
> 
> If you're already planning on taking a folding bike, you've not got much to lose. I'm guessing that it'd probably mean you'd have to leave Llandudno about an hour earlier. Better than losing the hotel booking?



And you get to enjoy the backstreets of Rhyl, Prestatyn, Flint etc as the bus must go to the actual stations....this is a major bonus of the bus replacement service.


----------



## StuAff (27 Mar 2018)

nickyboy said:


> And you get to enjoy the backstreets of Rhyl, Prestatyn, Flint etc as the bus must go to the actual stations....this is a major bonus of the bus replacement service.


That does not sound like a bonus.....
The revised times are now on the National Rail journey planner. 1018 from Llandudno Junction to make the 1233 train. 4hrs 23 into Euston. And an absolute bargain at £91.90 (no cheaper fares were available when I bought mine either). Insanely, First Class Advance fares for later trains are £87.....

Still giving thought to giving up on this. I did get the Karden House booking on non-refundable terms, but they might be nice about it, given the circumstances...


----------



## rich p (27 Mar 2018)

StuAff said:


> That does not sound like a bonus.....
> The revised times are now on the National Rail journey planner. 1018 from Llandudno Junction to make the 1233 train. 4hrs 23 into Euston. And an absolute bargain at £91.90 (no cheaper fares were available when I bought mine either). Insanely, First Class Advance fares for later trains are £87.....
> 
> Still giving thought to giving up on this. I did get the Karden House booking on non-refundable terms, but they might be nice about it, given the circumstances...


It's a bastard, cos my ticket price is £52 *return* from Brighton to Manc from Thursday to Monday.


----------



## Wobblers (27 Mar 2018)

StuAff said:


> That does not sound like a bonus.....
> The revised times are now on the National Rail journey planner. 1018 from Llandudno Junction to make the 1233 train. 4hrs 23 into Euston. And an absolute bargain at £91.90 (no cheaper fares were available when I bought mine either). Insanely, First Class Advance fares for later trains are £87.....
> 
> Still giving thought to giving up on this. I did get the Karden House booking on non-refundable terms, but they might be nice about it, given the circumstances...



If I'm understanding this correctly you've not yet booked the return train from Chester? 

There may be other options. There is a service from Chester to Crewe. I know that friends don't let friends change trains at Crewe, but, well, desperate times and all that. Alternatively, try Liverpool Lime Street: there's a frequent service (every 15 minutes) to Lime Street from Chester.


----------



## si_c (28 Mar 2018)

Can you get a refund for your train ticket? Currently you can get a ticket to Euston from chester for £44 on the sunday at 4.30pm. That's a really leisurely ride to Chester. First class is £47.

Makes for a longer trip back on the sunday, but lets be realistic, you weren't going to do much that day anyway.


----------



## StuAff (28 Mar 2018)

McWobble said:


> If I'm understanding this correctly you've not yet booked the return train from Chester?
> 
> There may be other options. There is a service from Chester to Crewe. I know that friends don't let friends change trains at Crewe, but, well, desperate times and all that. Alternatively, try Liverpool Lime Street: there's a frequent service (every 15 minutes) to Lime Street from Chester.


No, I have a ticket from Llandudno Junction to Euston- bought in February. Off-peak single, the full £91.90. Which, AFAIC, is taking the proverbial when I was not given any information at all about engineering work (not even as a possibility).


----------



## StuAff (28 Mar 2018)

si_c said:


> Can you get a refund for your train ticket? Currently you can get a ticket to Euston from chester for £44 on the sunday at 4.30pm. That's a really leisurely ride to Chester. First class is £47.
> 
> Makes for a longer trip back on the sunday, but lets be realistic, you weren't going to do much that day anyway.


I've just sent Hull Trains an email (if nothing else I _should_ be able to get a refund minus admin fee) asking the question. Good spot on the Chester service- 1st class all the way back to Fratton £53.50!! Gets in at 2149, but that can work....


----------



## StuAff (28 Mar 2018)

In other news, Janet at Karden House would be OK waiving any charges. But _if _I can get a refund on that ludicrously priced bus ticket and get one for the Chester service, I'll do that rather than pull the trip altogether.


----------



## rich p (28 Mar 2018)

StuAff said:


> In other news, Janet at Karden House would be OK waiving any charges. But _if _I can get a refund on that ludicrously priced bus ticket and get one for the Chester service, I'll do that rather than pull the trip altogether.





StuAff said:


> 12.33. So not rideable after breakfast at my speed. Good job I've got a folder, which I was bringing anyway on account of unavailability of bike reservations.



What did I miss Stu?


----------



## StuAff (28 Mar 2018)

rich p said:


> What did I miss Stu?


Nothing, Rich....frankly, just hacked off at being sold an overpriced ticket when I wasn't warned of any engineering work, and all options for getting home involve either spending even more money, riding 40+ miles with a fully laden bike, or both.
This thing gets crazier and crazier. Some cheap tickets from Chester @si_c had helpfully pointed out have disappeared. So now they're up to £117 (to Fratton). Still at £44 for Euston.


----------



## nickyboy (28 Mar 2018)

StuAff said:


> In other news, Janet at Karden House would be OK waiving any charges. But _if _I can get a refund on that ludicrously priced bus ticket and get one for the Chester service, I'll do that rather than pull the trip altogether.



That' really nice of her. I still can't believe how unhelpful Arriva Wales HQ was when they called me back. Seems they are sanguine regarding leaving several cyclist high and dry in Llandudno. They even tried to suggest I should take it up with Network Rail (who do the engineering). I explained that my contract was with Arriva Wales, not Network Rail. I also got them to admit that they didn't know whether they had an obligation to carry us on the Sunday under their T&Cs (the reality is there will be some crappy "force majeure" boilerplate clause in there for them to wriggle out via)


----------



## rich p (28 Mar 2018)

Has the hilly route been abandoned this year, Nick?


----------



## si_c (28 Mar 2018)

rich p said:


> Has the hilly route been abandoned this year, Nick?





nickyboy said:


> *Route and timings*
> Leave Manchester Piccadilly railway station at 0800. I'll post the proper route files but it meanders through Cheshire with a stop at about 1030 in Weaverham for coffee, bacon butties etc. Onto the Wirral to the famous Eureka cyclists café for a hearty lunch. After that its *West to Llandudno with a flatter or hiller* option on the stretch from Flint to Prestatyn. After that, we literally hug the coast all the way to Llandudno.



I'd assumed I was doing the hillier option.


----------



## rich p (28 Mar 2018)

si_c said:


> I'd assumed I was doing the hillier option.


Oh yeah, silly me.

Stand at ease.


----------



## rich p (28 Mar 2018)

Is anyone au fait with Northern train cycle policy - Chester to manc particularly.
The website says you need a bike reservation but having phoned them they aren't available.
Will we be able to rock up with a bike on Sunday afternoon?


----------



## rich p (28 Mar 2018)

Just found this...

On the train We would like to welcome you and your bicycle to our services. You can take your bicycle free of charge on all of our services, but space is limited. Most trains have enough room to provide two dedicated bicycle spaces on board. Bicycle spaces cannot be reserved on current services and space is allocated on a first come, first served basis. The current fleet is changing, but detail of the train types and location of wheelchair, cycle and spaces for larger luggage will be provided on our website as these details become available


----------



## MossCommuter (28 Mar 2018)

rich p said:


> Is anyone au fait with Northern train cycle policy - Chester to manc particularly.
> The website says you need a bike reservation but having phoned them they aren't available.
> Will we be able to rock up with a bike on Sunday afternoon?



Is that Northern Rail, the company, or rail in the north?

Northern Rail the company need no reservations but if the cycle car is full they reserve the right to turn you away. This has never happened to me even on busy commuter trains.

TPE you can gib on without a reservation; Nicky did after the Magic Rock ride last year.


----------



## MossCommuter (28 Mar 2018)

rich p said:


> Just found this...
> 
> On the train We would like to welcome you and your bicycle to our services. You can take your bicycle free of charge on all of our services, but space is limited. Most trains have enough room to provide two dedicated bicycle spaces on board. Bicycle spaces cannot be reserved on current services and space is allocated on a first come, first served basis. The current fleet is changing, but detail of the train types and location of wheelchair, cycle and spaces for larger luggage will be provided on our website as these details become available


Sounds like Northern Rail the company; depending on the rolling stock that space for two will be able to carry at least four. If it's a Sprinter train (they're based on 1970's buses) then there is oceans of space.

If you can't get in the bicycle bit, any vesitbule will do. They're very chill


----------



## si_c (28 Mar 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> Sounds like Northern Rail the company; depending on the rolling stock that space for two will be able to carry at least four. If it's a Sprinter train (they're based on 1970's buses) then there is oceans of space.
> 
> If you can't get in the bicycle bit, any vesitbule will do. They're very chill


Yep, never had a problem getting a bike on a Northern train, even when there were several other bikes in the carriage. Providing you aren't blocking people from moving around the guards don't seem to mind very much.


----------



## rich p (28 Mar 2018)

Cheers chaps.


----------



## NorthernDave (28 Mar 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> If you can't get in the bicycle bit, any vesitbule will do. They're very chill



That's cos they're Northern - try getting that level of common sense on any of the poncey southern railways...


----------



## StuAff (28 Mar 2018)

Right, emailed Hull Trains and the answer was positive: I can get a full refund, no admin fee. So I'll be sending the refund form & tickets in. Thanks again @si_c for the cheap Chester ticket spotting, £47 first class ticket snaffled for the 1627. Might just be able to get to Chester in six hours…
Phew. Have checked bike reservation possibilities via the Hull Trains website, answers positive for that service & my already booked train up to Manchester. Will see if I can get spaces sorted, hopefully not in a 40 minute call (which is how long the VT call centre took to tell me I couldn't book a bike back on that preposterously priced ticket...!!).


----------



## si_c (28 Mar 2018)

StuAff said:


> Right, emailed Hull Trains and the answer was positive: I can get a full refund, no admin fee. So I'll be sending the refund form & tickets in. Thanks again @si_c for the cheap Chester ticket spotting, £47 first class ticket snaffled for the 1627. Might just be able to get to Chester in six hours…
> Phew. Have checked bike reservation possibilities via the Hull Trains website, answers positive for that service & my already booked train up to Manchester. Will see if I can get spaces sorted, hopefully not in a 40 minute call (which is how long the VT call centre took to tell me I couldn't book a bike back on that preposterously priced ticket...!!).


Chester in 6 hours is easily doable with time for lunch and dinner too! Given the train situation, I think it likely that several people will be riding back on Sunday, so might be worth working out whose timing works best for you!


----------



## nickyboy (29 Mar 2018)

StuAff said:


> Right, emailed Hull Trains and the answer was positive: I can get a full refund, no admin fee. So I'll be sending the refund form & tickets in. Thanks again @si_c for the cheap Chester ticket spotting, £47 first class ticket snaffled for the 1627. Might just be able to get to Chester in six hours…
> Phew. Have checked bike reservation possibilities via the Hull Trains website, answers positive for that service & my already booked train up to Manchester. Will see if I can get spaces sorted, hopefully not in a 40 minute call (which is how long the VT call centre took to tell me I couldn't book a bike back on that preposterously priced ticket...!!).



What a palaver

@Crackle had better organise some decent weather this year to make the faff worthwhile

Great price for 1st class BTW


----------



## gavroche (29 Mar 2018)

It looks like a good turn out again this year. Have you done the numbers yet Nickyboy?


----------



## StuAff (29 Mar 2018)

And cycle reservations are sorted. You don't need to ring the Virgin Trains call centre, you can do it via live chat & they do you a screen grab with reservation details. That was a lot better than trying to get it done on the phone the other week, it was very painful indeed!


----------



## nickyboy (29 Mar 2018)

gavroche said:


> It looks like a good turn out again this year. Have you done the numbers yet Nickyboy?



Work has got in the way. I'll update over the weekend with route files etc etc


----------



## nickyboy (29 Mar 2018)

si_c said:


> Chester in 6 hours is easily doable with time for lunch and dinner too! Given the train situation, I think it likely that several people will be riding back on Sunday, so might be worth working out whose timing works best for you!



Deffo riding back. I rode all the way back to Glossop one year so back to Chester shouldn't be too difficult. Largely depends on how the evening before goes I think


----------



## ColinJ (29 Mar 2018)

Ha - I just looked at my bank statement to remind myself how much I paid for various rail tickets recently (including the one back from this ride) and I spotted a fraudulent transaction for just shy of £100!

I had forgotten to pick up the tickets, so I did that before cancelling my debit card. (The card used for the transaction has to be used to get the tickets from the ticket machine. It would probably still work after cancellation, but I didn't want to risk it.)


----------



## rich p (29 Mar 2018)

Chester to Manc on Sunday afternoon for only sick squid...


----------



## si_c (29 Mar 2018)

rich p said:


> Chester to Manc on Sunday afternoon for only sick squid...



So how are you getting there if it's only for sick squid?


----------



## nickyboy (30 Mar 2018)

rich p said:


> Chester to Manc on Sunday afternoon for only sick squid...


I'm sure we can find somewhere near Chester station for a quick rehydrate too


----------



## wanda2010 (30 Mar 2018)

Thanks to @theclaud for bringing this to my attention. My journey was already convoluted cos couldn't get a bike res from Chester to London, so my journey was Llandudno to Manch via Chester, then Manchester to London. My Chester/Manc train is 1236 with my London train two hour slater. Lemme throw a small tantrum, finish my shot of rum, then think................

Edited to change train to 1236 from 1136. I either can't see or that rum is stronger than I realised.


----------



## si_c (30 Mar 2018)

nickyboy said:


> I'm sure we can find somewhere near Chester station for a quick rehydrate too


The Cellar on city road is probably your best bet for good beer. Or there's a bar right over the road that's ok too.


----------



## wanda2010 (30 Mar 2018)

wanda2010 said:


> Thanks to @theclaud for bringing this to my attention. My journey was already convoluted cos couldn't get a bike res from Chester to London, so my journey was Llandudno to Manch via Chester, then Manchester to London. My Chester/Manc train is 1236 with my London train two hours later. Lemme throw a small tantrum, finish my shot of rum, then think................




Brompton. Good thing I'm training it from the lunch stop again this year.


----------



## wanda2010 (30 Mar 2018)

Just out of interest. How long would it take you 'speedy' types to ride to Chester. Yes, I know I'm slower than a newborn but still.


----------



## StuAff (30 Mar 2018)

wanda2010 said:


> Just out of interest. How long would it take you 'speedy' types to ride to Chester. Yes, I know I'm slower than a newborn but still.


It's about 48 miles, so if it were me I'd allow about 3 1/2 to 4 hrs. Could probably ride nearer three if hammering.


----------



## si_c (30 Mar 2018)

wanda2010 said:


> Just out of interest. How long would it take you 'speedy' types to ride to Chester. Yes, I know I'm slower than a newborn but still.



It depends on the route taken, I'd probably try to stay on the roads as much as is possible, it's a more predictable speed, so probably around 2 1/2 hours or so, less if the wind is favourable. But the purpose of that ride would purely be transportation, it wouldn't be a pretty or enjoyable ride.


----------



## ColinJ (30 Mar 2018)

si_c said:


> It depends on the route taken, I'd probably try to stay on the roads as much as is possible, it's a more predictable speed, so probably around 2 1/2 hours or so, less if the wind is favourable. But the purpose of that ride would purely be transportation, it wouldn't be a pretty or enjoyable ride.


He's not joking ... On the 2016 Scarborough ride we got a big tailwind, the kind (hopefully!) to be expected heading back from Llandudno to Chester. I sat on his wheel for about half a mile doing 35 mph but then my legs blew. I slowed down 5 mph and watched him disappear off up the road in front of me!


----------



## si_c (30 Mar 2018)

ColinJ said:


> He's not joking ... On the 2016 Scarborough ride we got a big tailwind, the kind (hopefully!) to be expected heading back from Llandudno to Chester. I sat on his wheel for about half a mile doing 35 mph but then my legs blew. I slowed down 5 mph and watched him disappear off up the road in front of me!


Haha, you neglected to mention that it was slightly downhill as well as the monster tailwind, I'm not normally that fast! As long as it's reasonably flat though, I can motor along fairly quickly, it's when it goes uphill that I start to crawl.


----------



## wanda2010 (31 Mar 2018)

Thanks all. If I’d booked a later train, I would definitely consider it. Will stick with Brompton and train it from lunch stop and use bus replacement on Sunday morning. 

Currently on weekend break in Penzance. I might have walked a little further than planned. Feet are on fire but will sleep very well tonight


----------



## StuAff (1 Apr 2018)

For those staying in Manchester and who haven't booked anywhere yet (or have flexible bookings), the Ibis Princess Street is available with a special offer rate- pay up front, no cancellation/refund- £49 if you're not a member of their loyalty programme, which is free to join & gets you another 10% off- £46.31. 5 minute ride from Piccadilly. I had booked at the Ibis Budget Salford Quays (£47.30 on flexible rate including breakfast), but this is somewhat nicer and somewhat nearer. There is another Ibis & an Ibis Styles nearby, but neither have the big discount.


----------



## DiddlyDodds (1 Apr 2018)

Just realised this ride is next month and ive not been on my bike since the Scarborough ride last year, looks like it will be Fat Lad at the Back for me this year.


----------



## StuAff (1 Apr 2018)

DiddlyDodds said:


> Just realised this ride is next month and ive not been on my bike since the Scarborough ride , looks like it will be Fat Lad at the Back for me this year


You've got six weeks. Slightly Slimmer Lad at the Back by then, right?


----------



## DiddlyDodds (1 Apr 2018)

StuAff said:


> You've got six weeks. Slightly Slimmer Lad at the Back by then, right?


Six weeks sounds a long time if you say it slow enough.


----------



## StuAff (1 Apr 2018)

DiddlyDodds said:


> Six weeks sounds a long time if you say it slow enough.


It is, and it isn't. Unfortunately, it'll be a bit longer and much harder work than Stereotypical Film Training Montage.


----------



## Julia9054 (1 Apr 2018)

Have a great time everyone. Unfortunately I have a gig in Blackpool


----------



## ColinJ (1 Apr 2018)

DiddlyDodds said:


> Just realised this ride is next month and ive not been on my bike since the Scarborough ride last year, looks like it will be Fat Lad at the Back for me this year.


So you won't be joining me for SITD next Sunday then! 



StuAff said:


> You've got six weeks. Slightly Slimmer Lad at the Back by then, right?


Slightly Less Fat Lad (DD) can join Actually Slightly Slimmer Lad (me, weight currently 84 kg/13st 3lbs and falling) somewhere near the back.


----------



## gavroche (1 Apr 2018)

DiddlyDodds said:


> Just realised this ride is next month and ive not been on my bike since the Scarborough ride last year, looks like it will be Fat Lad at the Back for me this year.


I will lead you from Rhyl. You will keep up easily with me.


----------



## DiddlyDodds (1 Apr 2018)

ColinJ said:


> So you won't be joining me for SITD next Sunday then!
> 
> 
> Slightly Less Fat Lad (DD) can join Actually Slightly Slimmer Lad (me, weight currently 84 kg/13st 3lbs and falling) somewhere near the back.





StuAff said:


> It is, and it isn't. Unfortunately, it'll be a bit longer and much harder work than Stereotypical Film Training Montage.


Pulled my hamstring today out running , so not the best way to start the Rocky Theme music as i hobble up the steps clutching my leg haha


----------



## StuAff (1 Apr 2018)

DiddlyDodds said:


> Pulled my hamstring today out running , so not the best way to start the Rocky Theme music as i hobble up the steps clutching my leg haha


Ouch! GWS.


----------



## ColinJ (1 Apr 2018)

DiddlyDodds said:


> Pulled my hamstring today out running , so not the best way to start the Rocky Theme music as i hobble up the steps clutching my leg haha


Well, it certainly beats the old "_My dog ate my tyres, sir_" excuse ... 

Heal soon!


----------



## DiddlyDodds (2 Apr 2018)

Did i mention i was running to the chippy


----------



## si_c (2 Apr 2018)

DiddlyDodds said:


> Did i mention i was waddling to the chippy



FTFY.


----------



## nickyboy (2 Apr 2018)

DiddlyDodds said:


> Pulled my hamstring today out running , so not the best way to start the Rocky Theme music as i hobble up the steps clutching my leg haha


I'm expecting big things of you up that climb out of Flint. Don't forget it's a Strava special if you're into that sort of thibg


----------



## nickyboy (2 Apr 2018)

So I 've finally got my act together. I've posted the route files in Post #1. Same as last year, tbh I can't think of a reason to change it. This means the usual 8am start ex Piccadilly, coffee etc at Weaverham, big stoke up at Eureka cyclist cafe, brief stop at Bike Hub Rhyl (assuming you get there before they close at 5) and then fish and chips in Llandudno

Timings are, to some extent, weather dependent. However, it usually works out as follows:

Piccadilly 0800
Weaverham 1030
Eureka 1315
Bike Hub 1630
Llandudno 1815

As always, we stick together as a large group until at least Weaverham, please no shooting off up the road by faster riders, keep an eye on more sedate riders. After Weaverham we tend to break up into smaller groups. From Eureka it really depends on when you want to leave and with whom. 

Despite the tribulations with return trains, we still have about 24 potential riders which, with the inevitable late drop outs, gives us a nice number


----------



## wanda2010 (2 Apr 2018)

DiddlyDodds said:


> Just realised this ride is next month and ive not been on my bike since the Scarborough ride last year, looks like it will be Fat Lad at the Back for me this year.




You and I can sing songs so we don't feel too abandoned


----------



## Freds Dad (2 Apr 2018)

@wanda2010 I can only do the ride to Eureka this year so need to get a train back to Macclesfield. Which station do you cycle to for your train to Llandudno?


----------



## nickyboy (2 Apr 2018)

wanda2010 said:


> You and I can sing songs so we don't feel too abandoned



I sang "I can see clearly now the rain has gone" on the first one. The language of my fellow cyclists made me blush


----------



## nickyboy (2 Apr 2018)

Freds Dad said:


> @wanda2010 I can only do the ride to Eureka this year so need to get a train back to Macclesfield. Which station do you cycle to for your train to Llandudno?



Shotton is closest but maybe Chester (which is only slightly further) has more options?


----------



## si_c (2 Apr 2018)

nickyboy said:


> Shotton is closest but maybe Chester (which is only slightly further) has more options?



It's a bit of a mixed bag.

From Eureka, Capenhurst is the quickest station to get to, it's about 2miles, has an every 15minutes or so service to Chester or Liverpool. If you go to Shotton, you can pick up a Manchester Piccadilly train. but you may have to wait a while. Chester is probably you easiest bet for best onward connection, but it's probably a 45minute easy paced ride.


----------



## Leaway2 (3 Apr 2018)

nickyboy said:


> I sang "I can see clearly now the rain has gone" on the first one. The language of my fellow cyclists made me blush



With the Sunday replacement bus service you can now sing.

"I can see clearly now the train has gone".


----------



## ColinJ (3 Apr 2018)

Long distance weather forecast for the ride ...


----------



## nickyboy (3 Apr 2018)

ColinJ said:


> Long distance weather forecast for the ride ...



Long distance forecast means absolutely nothing. In the early days of this I used to pore over the forecasts a week or two out. When you do that you realise that the forecast even a week before can be completely wrong

I'll start taking a look at the forecast about four days before the ride. Anyway, this year the weather is being organised by "someone else"


----------



## ColinJ (3 Apr 2018)

I haven't even looked at any forecasts!

It was a joke. 

As you were ...


----------



## si_c (3 Apr 2018)

ColinJ said:


> I haven't even looked at any forecasts!
> 
> It was a joke.
> 
> As you were ...


Clearly you hit a sore spot!


----------



## ColinJ (3 Apr 2018)

si_c said:


> Clearly you hit a sore spot!


Well, I suppose it _was _a bit of a _wind _up ...


----------



## DiddlyDodds (3 Apr 2018)

nickyboy said:


> I'm expecting big things of you up that climb out of Flint. Don't forget it's a Strava special if you're into that sort of thibg


I think you are expecting to much, last year we set off up it with blind ignorance, this year we know whats around the corner.


----------



## nickyboy (3 Apr 2018)

DiddlyDodds said:


> I think you are expecting to much, last year we set off up it with blind ignorance, this year we know whats around the corner.


Yeah, it's a funny old climb. Four ramps and three flat bits in-between with the hardest ramp coming last


----------



## si_c (3 Apr 2018)

DiddlyDodds said:


> I think you are expecting to much, last year we set off up it with blind ignorance, this year we know whats around the corner.


Pain. That's what's around the corner. Especially if you ate too much at lunch.


nickyboy said:


> Yeah, it's a funny old climb. Four ramps and three flat bits in-between with the hardest ramp coming last


Welcome to North Wales.


----------



## gavroche (3 Apr 2018)

Who fancies doing the last climb into Llandudno using the road rather than the cycle path along side it? Personally, I always use the road, more challenging and takes less than 3 minutes.


----------



## si_c (3 Apr 2018)

gavroche said:


> Who fancies doing the last climb into Llandudno using the road rather than the cycle path along side it? Personally, I always use the road, more challenging and takes less than 3 minutes.


I probably will, used the cycle path the last couple of years, and have a poor impression of the surface after last year, and it's not particularly convenient.


----------



## gavroche (3 Apr 2018)

si_c said:


> I probably will, used the cycle path the last couple of years, and have a poor impression of the surface after last year, and it's not particularly convenient.


Quite right, the surface is very poor with many loose stones. The road surface is much better.


----------



## nickyboy (3 Apr 2018)

gavroche said:


> Who fancies doing the last climb into Llandudno using the road rather than the cycle path along side it? Personally, I always use the road, more challenging and takes less than 3 minutes.



I've done both the shared use path and the road. Road always seems rather busy to me but each to their own


----------



## Littgull (5 Apr 2018)

Good news, my weekend away that clashed with this ride has now been rearranged for the following weekend.

So count me in please @nickyboy. I've just booked the 19.42 train from Llandudno to Manchester to return post ride with @ColinJ. Hopefully my garmin will behave better this year and I won't get 'lost' in the hilly bit which unfortunately led to me and @alibaba arriving too late at the designated chip shop and a mad dash to catch our train.


----------



## ColinJ (5 Apr 2018)

Littgull said:


> Good news, my weekend away that clashed with this ride has now been rearranged for the following weekend.
> 
> So count me in please @nickyboy. I've just booked the 19.42 train from Llandudno to Manchester to return post ride with @ColinJ. Hopefully my garmin will behave better this year and I won't get 'lost' in the hilly bit which unfortunately led to me and @alibaba arriving too late at the designated chip shop and a mad dash to catch our train.


Excellent news!


----------



## straas (6 Apr 2018)

Afraid I can't make it this year - I've got my stag do that weekend.

I'll be doing the tour de manc the weekend before though, not concerned at all that there's as much climbing on the ride as I've cumulatively done so far this year!

Hopefully a new set of wheels will get me up the hills...


----------



## si_c (6 Apr 2018)

straas said:


> Afraid I can't make it this year - I've got my stag do that weekend.
> 
> I'll be doing the tour de manc the weekend before though, not concerned at all that there's as much climbing on the ride as I've cumulatively done so far this year!
> 
> Hopefully a new set of wheels will get me up the hills...



Should get one of those 1500W conversion kits...

I'm sure @nickyboy won't be too sad that he'll have the opportunity to take your KOM uncontested...


----------



## nickyboy (6 Apr 2018)

si_c said:


> Should get one of those 1500W conversion kits...
> 
> I'm sure @nickyboy won't be too sad that he'll have the opportunity to take your KOM uncontested...


Not a hope, well out of shape and about to go on two week business trip


----------



## straas (6 Apr 2018)

I could've had a decent stab at it this time as well, I've got navigation now!


----------



## Kestevan (12 Apr 2018)

The train thing has kind of scuppered this for us....think we're out for this year.

Enjoy.


----------



## Buck (12 Apr 2018)

Looks like I’m out too. It’s my only free weekend in May and I’m told we have family things afoot. 

Hope it’s a good ride. Enjoy last years despite the wind. The post ride rehydration worked wonders!!


----------



## si_c (12 Apr 2018)

Kestevan said:


> The train thing has kind of scuppered this for us....think we're out for this year.
> 
> Enjoy.


That really sucks. No way you'd be up for riding to Chester on Sunday?


----------



## si_c (12 Apr 2018)

Buck said:


> Looks like I’m out too. It’s my only free weekend in May and I’m told we have family things afoot.
> 
> Hope it’s a good ride. Enjoy last years despite the wind. The post ride rehydration worked wonders!!


 ABTD.


----------



## StuAff (12 Apr 2018)

StuAff said:


> Right, emailed Hull Trains and the answer was positive: I can get a full refund, no admin fee. So I'll be sending the refund form & tickets in.


…and the refund has gone in today.

Question RE my bike reservations. I was told in the live chat when I made them that the ticket office at any Virgin Trains station (and only VT stations) could print them out for me. So, in the smoke on Saturday morning, go to Euston, queue in the ticket office, give the guy the reservation numbers…and he comes back not with the usual bits of orange cardboard, but printouts of what I had already! Will that really be all I need (I assume the train managers will have the reservation details…) or do I need to moan at someone Virginal?


----------



## Freds Dad (15 Apr 2018)

Due to a change in timings for the event I am attending on the day I'm afraid I will have to withdraw from doing the first half of the ride. Have a great day everyone and I hope you have very strong Easterly wind on the day.


----------



## gavroche (17 Apr 2018)

I will have to withdraw meeting most of you in Rhyl this year as my brother has rented a cottage near Galway in Southern Ireland and asked us to meet him and his wife there for a few days. These few days happen to be from the 10th to 13th of May. I really feel bad about it as I was looking forward to it but as I don't see my brother very often and he has come all the way from Orleans, I couldn't refuse. Hope the sun shines and a wind less day for you lot. Hopes next year.


----------



## Leaway2 (18 Apr 2018)

gavroche said:


> I will have to withdraw meeting most of you in Rhyl this year as my brother has rented a cottage near Galway in Southern Ireland and asked us to meet him and his wife there for a few days. These few days happen to be from the 10th to 13th of May. I really feel bad about it as I was looking forward to it but as I don't see my brother very often and he has come all the way from Orleans, I couldn't refuse. Hope the sun shines and a wind less day for you lot. Hopes next year.


Sorry to hear that Gav. We will miss meeting you.


----------



## wanda2010 (20 Apr 2018)

StuAff said:


> …and the refund has gone in today.
> 
> Question RE my bike reservations. I was told in the live chat when I made them that the ticket office at any Virgin Trains station (and only VT stations) could print them out for me. So, in the smoke on Saturday morning, go to Euston, queue in the ticket office, give the guy the reservation numbers…and he comes back not with the usual bits of orange cardboard, but printouts of what I had already! Will that really be all I need (I assume the train managers will have the reservation details…) or do I need to moan at someone Virginal?




Stu, if you've not sorted this out already I would moan. I had similar problems and had to phone them whilst standing at the ticket office. It was sorted, but had a mild flutter of alarm at the time.


----------



## StuAff (20 Apr 2018)

wanda2010 said:


> Stu, if you've not sorted this out already I would moan. I had similar problems and had to phone them whilst standing at the ticket office. It was sorted, but had a mild flutter of alarm at the time.


Will do...that's what I thought, TBH....


----------



## StuAff (20 Apr 2018)

StuAff said:


> Will do...that's what I thought, TBH....


…and it sounds like it'll be back to the ticket office next month. FFS.....


----------



## nickyboy (29 Apr 2018)

I have to go on an urgent overseas trip Tuesday and will not get home until the Friday evening before the ride

Of course I will be there 8am sharp Saturday at Piccadilly

But I will struggle to be as engaged with the run in to the date in the way I have in previous years. So don't be surprised if you don't hear much from me before the date. I will be there and the route files are posted


----------



## wanda2010 (29 Apr 2018)




----------



## StuAff (29 Apr 2018)

nickyboy said:


> I have to go on an urgent overseas trip Tuesday and will not get home until the Friday evening before the ride
> 
> Of course I will be there 8am sharp Saturday at Piccadilly
> 
> But I will struggle to be as engaged with the run in to the date in the way I have in previous years. So don't be surprised if you don't hear much from me before the date. I will be there and the route files are posted


----------



## StuAff (29 Apr 2018)

What plans for a Friday night carb load, ladies and gents? Having had a quick look through the thread for last year, 57 Thomas Street was the place last year. Still recommended?


----------



## nickyboy (29 Apr 2018)

StuAff said:


> What plans for a Friday night carb load, ladies and gents? Having had a quick look through the thread for last year, 57 Thomas Street was the place last year. Still recommended?


57 Thomas Street is a v good choice. Unfortunately I would be hanged, drawn and quartered if I turned up
@MossCommuter ?


----------



## Wobblers (30 Apr 2018)

nickyboy said:


> I have to go on an urgent overseas trip Tuesday and will not get home until the Friday evening before the ride



I hadn't realised International Accountancy was so exciting.

Or have you got wind that the Fraud Squad catching up with you? 

(Oh... and have a good trip)


----------



## nickyboy (30 Apr 2018)

McWobble said:


> I hadn't realised International Accountancy was so exciting.
> 
> Or have you got wind that the Fraud Squad catching up with you?
> 
> (Oh... and have a good trip)



I'm considering going into exile in North Wales on my return


----------



## I like Skol (30 Apr 2018)

nickyboy said:


> I have to go on an urgent overseas trip Tuesday and will not get home until the Friday evening before the ride





McWobble said:


> I hadn't realised International Accountancy was so exciting.


This is what happens when you devote your life to chasing The Almighty Renminbi!


nickyboy said:


> I'm considering going into exile in North Wales on my return


You can't step off the treadmill now. How else will you fund your habit for VFM own-branded French cycling goods? Besides, you know too much, everyone might think that Putin and his cronies are the ones to fear, but for God's sake, DON'T upset the Chinese.......


----------



## Littgull (30 Apr 2018)

Apologies @nickyboy , but due to unforeseen circumstances I'm now unable to make this ride.

Have a great day out everyone and I hope the wind and weather is kind.


----------



## ColinJ (30 Apr 2018)

Littgull said:


> Apologies @nickyboy , but due to unforeseen circumstances I'm now unable to make this ride.
> 
> Have a great day out everyone and I hope the wind and weather is kind.


Er, a _Like _for wishing us a good day out, not because you can't make it!


----------



## GuyBoden (1 May 2018)

On your route:

Westage Lane, Great Budworth is closed due to a badger set under the road. 

Budworth Heath Lane to Heath Lane is an alternative route into Great Budworth.


----------



## Katherine (1 May 2018)

GuyBoden said:


> On your route:
> 
> Westage Lane, Great Budworth is closed due to a badger set under the road.
> 
> Budworth Heath Lane to Heath Lane is an alternative route into Great Budworth.


We go through there all the time! There's always gaps in the barriers. One bollard covers the hole. It's a nice traffic free few minutes.


----------



## ColinJ (1 May 2018)

I was just checking that the trains are still due to be running back to Manchester on the Saturday evening (they _are_) and I spotted a few things in the terms and conditions ...

_During periods of engineering work, you won't be able to take your bike on replacement bus services_ - Yes, we already knew about _that _one!

_Carriage of bicycles is always at the discretion of train staff, *even if you have a reservation *_- oh, wouldn't it be super if the train got a bit crowded and a jobsworth wouldn't let us on ...

This one would have been a show-stopper (forgive the pun!) - _Cycles may not be carried on days when a major event is taking place at the Principality stadium. _Fortunately, '_Monster Jam_' takes place at the stadium the _following _Saturday.* It would be worth checking the stadium calendar for clashing events in future when setting the date for the ride***. *

I have decided to be sensible - I am still going to ride my singlespeed bike but will avoid the hills this time. I was fitter last year than I am this, and I didn't manage to get up all of them last time. Anyway, the USP for this ride is the flatness of it. I ride up big hills all the time round here so it will be nice to treat myself to the headwind from hell a long, flat route for a change!

*** I just checked for @si_c's North Wales ride on 30th June. Fortunately, Ed Sheeran's 4 night stint at the stadium is June 21st-24th!


----------



## KneesUp (2 May 2018)

I think it's fair to say that there are many ways in which 'public' transport in this country are woefully inadequate.


----------



## GuyBoden (2 May 2018)

GuyBoden said:


> On your route:
> 
> Westage Lane, Great Budworth is closed due to a badger set under the road.
> 
> Budworth Heath Lane to Heath Lane is an alternative route into Great Budworth.





Katherine said:


> We go through there all the time! There's always gaps in the barriers. One bollard covers the hole. It's a nice traffic free few minutes.



Personally, I prefer not to disturb the Badgers and potentially their setts. It's illegal to disturb Badger setts in the UK, it's easy to ride the alternative route, which has the added bonus of passing the Ice cream farm/shop.


----------



## KneesUp (2 May 2018)

Callapsed you say, eh?


----------



## rich p (2 May 2018)

I'm a bit of a numpty when it comes to gadget navigation...
Feel free to delete the last 6 words @theclaud ...
But, is there a way of downloading the route to an Android phone in case I'm miles ahead of you all?


----------



## MossCommuter (2 May 2018)

rich p said:


> I'm a bit of a numpty when it comes to gadget navigation...
> Feel free to delete the last 6 words @theclaud ...
> But, is there a way of downloading the route to an Android phone in case I'm miles ahead of you all?


Rich, why not try the farking massive bright orange "Send to Device" button on the website


----------



## theclaud (2 May 2018)

rich p said:


> I'm a bit of a numpty when it comes to gadget navigation...
> Feel free to delete the last 6 words @theclaud ...
> But, is there a way of* downloading the route to an Android phone in case I'm miles ahead of you all?*



Is this the Most Unnecessary Measure Ever Taken on the Manc-Dud?


----------



## rich p (2 May 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> Rich, why not try the farking massive bright orange "Send to Device" button on the website


Pah...


----------



## MossCommuter (2 May 2018)

nickyboy said:


> 57 Thomas Street is a v good choice. Unfortunately I would be hanged, drawn and quartered if I turned up
> @MossCommuter ?


I have been having a think and this is where I will be on the Friday evening:

18h00 - Port Street Beer House which is a 5 min walk to...
19h00 - Bundobust where I'll be having a bite to eat; casual dining and no need to book. Bundo's is a 10 minute walk to...
20h00 - Cafe Beermoth where charcuterie & cheese boards are available until late. Beermoth is then a 10 minute walk to...
21h00 - 57 Thomas Street for the duration. Flatbread pizza thingies are available here.
And if all goes to form, at something after 11, I'll fall asleep at the bus-stop again and miss my bus 

If anyone wants to join in at any point (except the bus bit) feel free. One or two have already said they'll come for all or some of it.

All of the venues are close to cycle parking but only 57 Thomas Street has it in sight of the pub (but I'm not going to promise we'll be able to sit where we can see it).


----------



## StuAff (2 May 2018)

rich p said:


> I'm a bit of a numpty when it comes to gadget navigation...
> Feel free to delete the last 6 words @theclaud ...
> But, is there a way of downloading the route to an Android phone in case I'm miles ahead of you all?


As unlikely as you being miles ahead seems, I'll tell you anyway....
1. Install Osmand or a similar program.
2. Copy the gpx to your phone. Osmand or AN Other program will let you view it on a live map.
3. That's it.


----------



## rich p (3 May 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> Rich, why not try the farking massive bright orange "Send to Device" button on the website


I can't find it....


----------



## I like Skol (3 May 2018)

rich p said:


> I can't find it....








Ask one of your carers to point it out to you


----------



## si_c (3 May 2018)

rich p said:


> I can't find it....


On the left hand side under overview.




Edit: Nuts. Crossposted with @I like Skol.


----------



## ColinJ (3 May 2018)

Do you have to have the device plugged in (and switched on) for the _farking massive bright orange "Send to Device" button_ to appear?


----------



## si_c (3 May 2018)

ColinJ said:


> Do you have to have the device plugged in (and switched on) for the _farking massive bright orange "Send to Device" button_ to appear?


Nope, my phone doesn't have the app installed, but the button is there. You _may _have to be logged in to the website though.


----------



## ColinJ (3 May 2018)

Answer: NO! (I just took a look and even I can see it!)


----------



## I like Skol (3 May 2018)

Rich, just ask one of the kids in the care home to help. They'll have it done in about 5 seconds.......


----------



## MossCommuter (3 May 2018)

The button was just there for me but if it's not there for you you'll need to click the arrow thing:







Device was not connected and app was not installed; the website walked me through the whole process, including installing the app on my phone.


----------



## I like Skol (3 May 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> Device was not connected and app was not installed; the website walked me through the whole process, including installing the app on my phone.


So are you riding this year Mossy?


----------



## MossCommuter (3 May 2018)

I like Skol said:


> So are you riding this year Mossy?


Don't be ridiculous


----------



## rich p (3 May 2018)

Don't be horrid to me or I won't come...

I couldn't give a shoot at the moment anyway...

West Pier Skinny dipa (geddit) since you ask.


----------



## nickyboy (3 May 2018)

GuyBoden said:


> Personally, I prefer not to disturb the Badgers and potentially their setts. It's illegal to disturb Badger setts in the UK, it's easy to ride the alternative route, which has the added bonus of passing the Ice cream farm/shop.
> 
> View attachment 406947


Think we will stick with the original route and weave around the bollards.

Badgers are always digging up my lawn so sympathy for them has run dry for now


----------



## NorthernDave (3 May 2018)

nickyboy said:


> Badgers are always digging up my lawn so sympathy for them has run dry for now



I thought it was sheep you had problems in the garden with?


----------



## nickyboy (3 May 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> I thought it was sheep you had problems in the garden with?


It's like farking doctor Doolittle at Nickyboy towers. A whole menagerie digging up the lawn


----------



## StuAff (3 May 2018)

nickyboy said:


> It's like farking doctor Doolittle at Nickyboy towers. A whole menagerie digging up the lawn


If you're Dr Doolittle, you must be talking the wrong language to them....


----------



## rich p (4 May 2018)

Well, I've sent it to the farking phone but you have to pay £5.49 pm to download it. Bollocks to that


----------



## I like Skol (4 May 2018)

Old people eh?


----------



## StuAff (4 May 2018)

rich p said:


> Well, I've sent it to the farking phone but you have to pay £5.49 pm to download it. Bollocks to that


Rich...there are loads of free apps that can show GPXs. You do not need the Ride With GPS app, or to pay for anything....


----------



## StuAff (4 May 2018)

https://osmand.net


----------



## ColinJ (7 May 2018)

ColinJ said:


> This one would have been a show-stopper (forgive the pun!) - _Cycles may not be carried on days when a major event is taking place at the Principality stadium. _Fortunately, '_Monster Jam_' takes place at the stadium the _following _Saturday.* It would be worth checking the stadium calendar for clashing events in future when setting the date for the ride***.*


Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaargh! I've just realised that I am due to travel by Arriva Trains Wales with my bike on '_Monster Jam_' day ... 

I'm hoping that '_may not_' is used in the sense of '_might not_' rather than '_will/shall not_'. I'll give ATW a ring tomorrow.


----------



## nickyboy (7 May 2018)

One of these years, I'm going to run this ride on the Perfect Weekend. I keep missing it by a week or so. 

Thinking positively, those cycling back to Chester on Sunday should get a nice tailwind


----------



## ColinJ (7 May 2018)

nickyboy said:


> One of these years, I'm going to run this ride on the Perfect Weekend. I keep missing it by a week or so.
> 
> Thinking positively, those cycling back to Chester on Sunday should get a nice tailwind


I HAD noticed the forecast wind speed and direction just now! Oh, and it might rain too ...


----------



## ColinJ (7 May 2018)

_And _... it is going to be chilly!


----------



## nickyboy (7 May 2018)

ColinJ said:


> _And _... it is going to be chilly!



You didn't do the first year. That wasn't "chilly"...we were chipping icicles off at the end. This year is positively tropical by comparison. In any case, @Crackle has organised the weather this year (despite him not participating)


----------



## Crackle (7 May 2018)

I've nearly completed the ark which has left Me no time for riding.

Ran into @alibaba at the Eureka the other day, putting in the miles for next saturday.

And I've been practising my beer drinking for the evening too.


----------



## alibaba (7 May 2018)

From that practice ride I learnt to not follow sat nav. it was good to see Crackle.i did another 60 miles today in preparations


----------



## gavroche (7 May 2018)

The forecast for Rhyl next Saturday is good, 13 degrees and 13mph SSW wind. Perfect for keeping your legs warm. I will be in Ireland then ( Galway) and the forecast there is quite winterish.  Will be with you all in spirit though.


----------



## ColinJ (7 May 2018)

gavroche said:


> The forecast for Rhyl next Saturday is good, 13 degrees and 13mph SSW wind. Perfect for keeping your legs warm. I will be in Ireland then ( Galway) and the forecast there is quite winterish.  Will be with you all in spirit though.


A true '_glass half full_' interpretation! 

Alternatively ... the ('_glass nearly empty_') Met Office forecast for Rhyl next Saturday is NOT good, 12 degrees but with windchill feeling like only 9 degrees, perfect for making you wish that you hadn't worn shorts, and a 12 mph b*st*rd headwind gusting to 26 mph, sapping us of our will to live, and heavy rain showers too ...


----------



## gavroche (7 May 2018)

ColinJ said:


> A true '_glass half full_' interpretation!
> 
> Alternatively ... the ('_glass nearly empty_') Met Office forecast for Rhyl next Saturday is NOT good, 12 degrees but with windchill feeling like only 9 degrees, perfect for making you wish that you hadn't worn shorts, and a 12 mph b*st*rd headwind gusting to 26 mph, sapping us of our will to live, and heavy rain showers too ...


I think you are making some of it up. My BBC weather forecast is not showing any rain at all in the afternoon.


----------



## ColinJ (7 May 2018)

gavroche said:


> I think you are making some of it up. My BBC weather forecast is not showing any rain at all in the afternoon.


Oh ye of little faith ...


----------



## ColinJ (7 May 2018)

Of course, it could improve dramatically by Saturday ... 








... or get _MUCH _worse!


----------



## Wobblers (8 May 2018)

Oh, good grief, what's all this babbling about weather??? It's way too soon to have even a vaguely accurate forecast; you might as well inspect a bit of seaweed. I'm not even going to think about it before midweek.

That said, I think @ColinJ's just usurped @Crackle's position as the person to blame for any piss-poor weather. I bet Crax's breathing a sigh of relief!


----------



## nickyboy (8 May 2018)

Like the first cuckoo of Spring, I eagerly await the first poster this year saying "Why don't we do this as Llandudno to Manchester in the future??"

Key is to leave something in the tank for the stretch from Prestatyn past Rhyl which is exposed. After that you get a lot of shelter from the Great Orme and other little hills


----------



## ColinJ (8 May 2018)

McWobble said:


> I think @ColinJ's just usurped @Crackle's position as the person to blame for any piss-poor weather. I bet Crax's breathing a sigh of relief!


I blame the Met Office! 



nickyboy said:


> I eagerly await the first poster this year saying "Why don't we do this as Llandudno to Manchester in the future??"


If we _did_, we'd no doubt get a well-timed '_Beast from the East_' every year!


----------



## nickyboy (8 May 2018)

McWobble said:


> Oh, good grief, what's all this babbling about weather??? It's way too soon to have even a vaguely accurate forecast; you might as well inspect a bit of seaweed. I'm not even going to think about it before midweek.
> 
> That said, I think @ColinJ's just usurped @Crackle's position as the person to blame for any piss-poor weather. I bet Crax's breathing a sigh of relief!



Exactly, when I started doing this I was looking at the forecast two weeks out...then it dawned on me that UK weather isn't forecastable with any meaningful accuracy until about 3-4 days before. So, like you, I will start looking on Wednesday


----------



## MossCommuter (8 May 2018)

Will anyone be broadcasting live position using Glympse or similar? I'll be forming the advance reconnaissance party as per and it'll be nice if I know where you are so that I can get my fat arse out of the pub form the official welcoming committee at the tram-stop / chippy.

PM me if you prefer not to make your Glympse hashtags public.


----------



## StuAff (8 May 2018)

StuAff said:


> …and it sounds like it'll be back to the ticket office next month. FFS.....


Went back to Euston yesterday, got the same printouts again. Chap at ticket office and lady at info desk in the concourse both said that was all I needed. Fingers crossed.....


----------



## rich p (9 May 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> Will anyone be broadcasting live position using Glympse or similar? I'll be forming the advance reconnaissance party as per and it'll be nice if I know where you are so that I can get my fat arse out of the pub form the official welcoming committee at the tram-stop / chippy.
> 
> PM me if you prefer not to make your Glympse hashtags public.


I'm not, if that helps. I don't even know what you're talking about.


----------



## nickyboy (9 May 2018)

@si_c is usually the glypse go to guy


----------



## rich p (9 May 2018)

I'll send you text, Mossy, when I'm 10 minutes away from your round....


----------



## MossCommuter (9 May 2018)

rich p said:


> I'll send you text, Mossy, when I'm 10 minutes away from your round....


----------



## si_c (9 May 2018)

nickyboy said:


> @si_c is usually the glypse go to guy



Quite happy to run glympse again for those that may find it useful.


----------



## rich p (9 May 2018)

Is anyone kindly doing the bike baggage thingy this year?


----------



## nickyboy (9 May 2018)

rich p said:


> Is anyone kindly doing the bike baggage thingy this year?



No, @doughnut isn't riding this time due to an unfortunate accident. I'm not aware of anyone else offering this service. Unless I've missed it


----------



## I like Skol (9 May 2018)

rich p said:


> Is anyone kindly doing the bike baggage thingy this year?


Give your luggage to me Rich, I'll take care of it..... 

Who is going for the Friday night drinkies? I am trying to convince Mrs Skol that I am safe to venture into the city by tram for a couple of hours but she seems to be worried that someone might mug the old cripple! I told her it should be safe because I don't think @rich p is going for the pre-ride drinks........


----------



## rich p (9 May 2018)

I like Skol said:


> Give your luggage to me Rich, I'll take care of it.....
> 
> Who is going for the Friday night drinkies? I am trying to convince Mrs Skol that I am safe to venture into the city by tram for a couple of hours but she seems to be worried that someone might mug the old cripple! I told her it should be safe because I don't think @rich p is going for the pre-ride drinks........


Me. Mossy, la belle Claud (late) and Wanda(?) 
I'm going to be sensible, so your body's safe with me...


----------



## theclaud (9 May 2018)

Since the weather looks shite I think I will bring my clarty old pub bike instead of the shiny one. That way I can go straight to the pub without worrying overmuch about the bike. If it's a freezing westerly and pissing with rain on Saturday I'm going to bail at Shotton with @wanda2010 and fast-forward to scampi, chips and beer.


----------



## StuAff (9 May 2018)

In my case, fast touring bike is also easiest to clean bike- that Ti gets shiny again with little effort. All the weather forecasts I've checked (Met Office, Beeb, Norwegians) looking pretty good....


----------



## nickyboy (9 May 2018)

theclaud said:


> Since the weather looks shite I think I will bring my clarty old pub bike instead of the shiny one. That way I can go straight to the pub without worrying overmuch about the bike. If it's a freezing westerly and pissing with rain on Saturday I'm going to bail at Shotton with @wanda2010 and fast-forward to scampi, chips and beer.


Eh? What's looking shite about the weather?






Rhyl, from the ever reliable Norwegian weather site. Ok, not cracking the flags but we've had a helluva lot worse

Brucie bonus (especially for you) is a light tailwind will push you through the Gem of the North Wales Seaside all the quicker


----------



## si_c (9 May 2018)

theclaud said:


> Since the weather looks shite I think I will bring my clarty old pub bike instead of the shiny one. That way I can go straight to the pub without worrying overmuch about the bike. If it's a freezing westerly and pissing with rain on Saturday I'm going to bail at Shotton with @wanda2010 and fast-forward to scampi, chips and beer.


Weather forecast presently is looking like near perfect riding conditions, slight westerly breeze with little likelihood of any rain and not too hot, around 15°.


----------



## theclaud (9 May 2018)

nickyboy said:


> Eh? What's looking shite about the weather?
> 
> View attachment 408439
> 
> ...


I was going by forecasts upthread, obvs! And memories of this ride.


----------



## si_c (9 May 2018)

theclaud said:


> And memories of this ride.



I'm sure that @nickyboy would be the first to tell you that your memory is clearly faulty.


----------



## StuAff (9 May 2018)

rich p said:


> Me. Mossy, la belle Claud (late) and Wanda(?)
> I'm going to be sensible, so your body's safe with me...


Me too. Will probably join at Beermouth…might eat beforehand, might not.


----------



## Crackle (9 May 2018)

si_c said:


> Quite happy to run glympse again for those that may find it useful.


Good man, yes, it will be.


----------



## nickyboy (10 May 2018)

si_c said:


> I'm sure that @nickyboy would be the first to tell you that your memory is clearly faulty.



If we do actually get a tailwind on the Rhyl section I will spend the entire time laughing at the fact that the one year @Crackle doesn't do the ride is the one year we're not battling "the headwind from hell"

No Crax = good weather. Make of that what you will


----------



## Crackle (10 May 2018)

I make, a desperate need for deflection, a missed opportunity to take credit for moving the ride out of April and putting me in charge of the weather paying off, that's what I make.


----------



## rich p (10 May 2018)

Crackle said:


> I make, a desperate need for deflection, a missed opportunity to take credit for moving the ride out of April and putting me in charge of the weather paying off, that's what I make.


That's still time to join the fragrant Mrs Crax ...


----------



## wanda2010 (10 May 2018)

rich p said:


> Me. Mossy, la belle Claud (late) and Wanda(?)
> I'm going to be sensible, so your body's safe with me...



I'll be there, as I arrive in Manchester at about 4pm.


----------



## I like Skol (10 May 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> 18h00 - Port Street Beer House which is a 5 min walk to...
> 
> 19h00 - Bundobust where I'll be having a bite to eat; casual dining and no need to book. Bundo's is a 10 minute walk to...
> 
> ...


Hoping to be at Beermoth at around 7-7.30 if I can get out of the house without the guards seeing me.......


----------



## MossCommuter (10 May 2018)

I like Skol said:


> Hoping to be at Beermoth at around 7-7.30 if I can get out of the house without the guards seeing me.......




That's great news because we won't be there.

Don't stay too long because we plan to arrive there at about 8pm... Would be nice to have you on your way home before we arrive


----------



## StuAff (10 May 2018)

wanda2010 said:


> I'll be there, as I arrive in Manchester at about 4pm.


I'll be on the 1420 from Euston.


----------



## I like Skol (10 May 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> That's great news because we won't be there.


Yeh but, that other place is an out'n'out eatery isn't it? I can get a pint in while I am waiting, to get warmed up as it were.....


----------



## Andrew Br (10 May 2018)

I'm planning to come along for the "pre-ride" as well.
I'll probably go to Port Street and then on to Bundobust (never been) but I shan't stay beyond there because up at 04.00 tomorrrow.
The thought of leaving a Ti bike in town where I can't see it is a bit of a worry but I'd rather that got nicked than my Dirty Disco despite the cost difference.
I'll be bringing lots of locks.....

I may have mentioned this earlier but I'm determined to get fish and chips before I head off to Llandudno Junction for the 19.51 back to MCR on Saturday.


----------



## nickyboy (10 May 2018)

Andrew Br said:


> I'm planning to come along for the "pre-ride" as well.
> I'll probably go to Port Street and then on to Bundobust (never been) but I shan't stay beyond there because up at 04.00 tomorrrow.
> The thought of leaving a Ti bike in town where I can't see it is a bit of a worry but I'd rather that got nicked than my Dirty Disco despite the cost difference.
> I'll be bringing lots of locks.....
> ...



A quick thought on timings for the ride....

We've done a few now. My recollection is earliest finish was about 6 and latest was about 7. At the risk of jinxing this, the weather looks more like a 6 than 7 finish

For first timers, a key thing to manage is how long you choose to spend at the Eureka cafe for lunch. They're pretty quick on service but it's very tempting to sit around for ages


----------



## Andrew Br (10 May 2018)

Hhhmmm.
Looks like I'll have to get a move on then.
I was planning to treat the Eureka cafe as more of an audax control than a feet up stop.
Since I haven't ridden more than 100 miles in ages, I think it'll be a challenge to have fish and chips _and_ get my train.
We'll see.


----------



## nickyboy (10 May 2018)

Andrew Br said:


> Hhhmmm.
> Looks like I'll have to get a move on then.
> I was planning to treat the Eureka cafe as more of an audax control than a feet up stop.
> Since I haven't ridden more than 100 miles in ages, I think it'll be a challenge to have fish and chips _and_ get my train.
> We'll see.


You need to factor in about 20 minutes to ride from the fish and chips to Llandudno Junction. I suspect you will have plenty of time providing you don't fall asleep in the garden at Eureka


----------



## Andrew Br (10 May 2018)

nickyboy said:


> You need to factor in about 20 minutes to ride from the fish and chips to Llandudno Junction.



Done that. Route already on the Garmin.



nickyboy said:


> I suspect you will have plenty of time providing you don't fall asleep in the garden at Eureka



I should be OK, there are no bus stops around there.......


----------



## MossCommuter (10 May 2018)

I like Skol said:


> Yeh but, that other place is an out'n'out eatery isn't it? I can get a pint in while I am waiting, to get warmed up as it were.....


Yes you can. It wouldn't be a problem. It's v. casual


----------



## nickyboy (11 May 2018)

Quick heads up that my train will get into Piccadilly Saturday morning about 0740. We congregate in usual place outside the front entrance

There is a Gregg's there that does good bacon buttiies and coffee

Leave 8am sharp. If you're delayed post on the thread


----------



## wanda2010 (11 May 2018)

Andrew Br said:


> I'm planning to come along for the "pre-ride" as well.
> I'll probably go to Port Street and then on to Bundobust (never been) but I shan't stay beyond there because up at 04.00 tomorrrow.
> The thought of leaving a Ti bike in town where I can't see it is a bit of a worry but I'd rather that got nicked than my Dirty Disco despite the cost difference.
> I'll be bringing lots of locks.....
> ...




I only manage to get to the chippy before it closes, cos I get the train after the lunch stop . I have no shame. The chips are worth it.


----------



## BRounsley (11 May 2018)

Yo
Tony and I are still planning to attend. So I’m going to swing by Streford, collect him and head to the Paint Centre. We’re planning to arrive by 8:30am ish.

We’ve got Airbnb booked so if bikes and riders both make it (both have been iffy recently for me) we’re staying over. Still undecided how we’re making it back.

I meet Mossy last night and I can confirm his drinking arm is in perfect working order for tonight, unfortunately I’ll not witness this 2 nights on the bounce. 

See you on Saturday...hopefully


----------



## ColinJ (11 May 2018)

Having already improved the weather outlook by moaning about how bad conditions were going to be, I thought I would add one final comment to nudge temperatures even higher ... 

Here you go:_ It looks like it might still be a bit chilly so I will be wearing my armwarmers all day. I will also be wearing a warm long-sleeved base layer which I just found at the bottom of one of my drawers. (I had forgotten buying it.) _

When you see me stopping at the roadside to peel off my unnecessary sweat-soaked garments, you will know that the cunning plan has succeeded!


----------



## StuAff (11 May 2018)

On the first train....


----------



## Crackle (11 May 2018)

The Colwyn Bay Prom thing is on again this year but Nickyboy's routes do have the diversion in. Last time it was all packed up when we got there (headwind; I know, who'd a thought) and I think the prom is still closed at the Colwyn Bay pier as the demolition is still happening. Rhyl Suncentre is also being demolished but I don't think it affects anything, Rhyl jokes excepted, obs.

http://www.colwyn-tc.gov.uk/events/list/


----------



## Leaway2 (11 May 2018)

Both my domestiques have dropped out . See you at Dulux.


----------



## StuAff (11 May 2018)

On the train to Piccadilly. As is the bike, so that turned out all right. Phew...


----------



## nickyboy (11 May 2018)

StuAff said:


> On the train to Piccadilly. As is the bike, so that turned out all right. Phew...


Strangely enough I'm on the 1420 too, heading home a bit earlier than expected. If you see someone lugging a big hardshell suitcase and a rucksack, that's me


----------



## rich p (11 May 2018)

I stopped overnight in New Mills last night after an unexpected train cancellation meant I spent a pleasant hour at an art and photography exhibition in Stockport War Memorial and the rather grandiose town hall.












See you at 6 Mossy.


----------



## StuAff (11 May 2018)

nickyboy said:


> Strangely enough I'm on the 1420 too, heading home a bit earlier than expected. If you see someone lugging a big hardshell suitcase and a rucksack, that's me


And if you see someone with an extremely nice titanium bike, that's me!


----------



## nickyboy (11 May 2018)

rich p said:


> I stopped overnight in New Mills last night after an unexpected train cancellation meant I spent a pleasant hour at an art and photography exhibition in Stockport War Memorial and the rather grandiose town hall.
> 
> https://forum.gethashing.com/upload.../58cf7701ab3ce19ee8d55a9b0c9f5735d8a69d40.jpg
> Observation No Opinion
> ...



"grandiose" is a bit rich from someone living a stone's throw from the Brighton Pacilion


----------



## DiddlyDodds (11 May 2018)

See ya all in the morning bright and early.


----------



## I like Skol (11 May 2018)

Leaway2 said:


> Both my domestiques have dropped out . See you at Dulux.


Just can't get reliable staff these days!

Change of plan for me. I have been informed my services are no longer required so can leave earlier and dine in Manchester with my weirdo internet buddies. (her words, not mine!)

I am going to try and make it to Bundobust in time to dine....... Sorry Mossy


----------



## rich p (11 May 2018)

StuAff said:


> And if you see someone with an extremely nice titanium bike, that's me!


Yeah but we're posh, Stockport is full of Norven Mankeys..


----------



## nickyboy (11 May 2018)

rich p said:


> Yeah but we're posh, Stockport is full of Norven Mankeys..


You quoted the wrong post

Are you drunk already you old lush?


----------



## Katherine (11 May 2018)

Have a great time everyone. 

I would have loved to have joined you for the first part of the ride like I did 2 years ago. A lot of my club are doing a sportive on Sunday (Lancashire Lanes) and there is no one else to take the mid distance club ride - and I can't do both.


----------



## rich p (11 May 2018)

nickyboy said:


> You quoted the wrong post
> 
> Are you drunk already you old lush?


----------



## ColinJ (11 May 2018)

DiddlyDodds said:


> See ya all in the morning bright and early.


I'll be on the 06:34 train from Tod (the 06:44 from Littleborough) sitting as close as I can to my bike. If you are going in by train, that will be the one to catch?


----------



## StuAff (11 May 2018)

In the Ibis with the roomie. When I emailed them about bike storage they replied there were racks outside so I brought the D-lock, which might be handy anyway...three minute ride here, locked it outside, got checked in..yes, I could have it in the room. Result.
Ride leader has returned safely from his adventures, we had a brief chat at Piccadilly...


----------



## nickyboy (11 May 2018)

Bumped into @StuAff at Piccadilly

He looks proper skinny and quick. I reckon that KoM for the climb out of Flint could be in danger


----------



## MossCommuter (11 May 2018)

rich p said:


> I stopped overnight in New Mills last night after an unexpected train cancellation meant I spent a pleasant hour at an art and photography exhibition in Stockport War Memorial and the rather grandiose town hall.
> 
> View attachment 408646
> 
> ...


I might be a little earlier, like right now earlier


----------



## Andrew Br (11 May 2018)

I've decided to let the tram take the strai....... that doesn't work..... trams beat the jams. The thought of leaving £1000(xseveral) of bike unattended in central MCR didn't appeal. It didn't end too well last time I did it.
Accordingly, I'm currently at Old Trafford en route to Port Street.


----------



## StuAff (11 May 2018)

nickyboy said:


> Bumped into @StuAff at Piccadilly
> 
> He looks proper skinny and quick. I reckon that KoM for the climb out of Flint could be in danger



Skinny and slow more like.....


----------



## Andrew Br (11 May 2018)

I've arrived. I don't recognise anyone though......


----------



## theclaud (11 May 2018)

Andrew Br said:


> I've arrived. I don't recognise anyone though......


Mossy is the one at the bar.


----------



## I like Skol (11 May 2018)

Andrew Br said:


> I've arrived. I don't recognise anyone though......


Watch out for a tall handsome bloke in a neck brace in about 30 minutes......


----------



## nickyboy (11 May 2018)

I'm finally home. Gonna start with the Dura Glit on the drivetrain

Grubby sprockets = ride at the back, I don't want to see


----------



## theclaud (11 May 2018)

nickyboy said:


> Grubby sprockets = ride at the back, I don't want to see



 

Luckily I'll be at the back anyway...


----------



## I like Skol (11 May 2018)

Nick. Wouldn't it be quicker and cheaper to stop off at your favourite discount cycle retailer on the way in in the morning. You must be about due for a new one by now anyway, there's no way those old wheels of yours are going to survive all the way to Llandudno!


----------



## MossCommuter (11 May 2018)

Andrew Br said:


> I've arrived. I don't recognise anyone though......


We are, as TC observed, at the bar

Waving like an idiot


----------



## ColinJ (11 May 2018)

I like Skol said:


> Watch out for a tall handsome bloke in a neck brace in about 30 minutes......


A mate of yours who also got knocked off his bike? 



nickyboy said:


> I'm finally home. Gonna start with the Dura Glit on the drivetrain
> 
> Grubby sprockets = ride at the back, I don't want to see


I only have _one _sprocket, but I admit that it _is _slightly grubby ... Can I compromise and ride in the middle of the bunch, somewhere behind you?


----------



## MossCommuter (11 May 2018)

Skip Bundobust. Full. 

Now in Byron Burger instead

Soz


----------



## Wobblers (11 May 2018)

nickyboy said:


> I'm finally home. Gonna start with the Dura Glit on the drivetrain
> 
> Grubby sprockets = ride at the back, I don't want to see



Fark off.

You'll appreciate the grubby sprockets on my bike whether you like it or not. Admittedly, it won't be for long as I sail effortlessly past you into the distance....


----------



## Wobblers (11 May 2018)

I like Skol said:


> Watch out for a tall handsome bloke in a neck brace in about 30 minutes......



What, you've got a brother you've not told us about, Skolly?

Did he have an unfortunate accident too?


----------



## nickyboy (11 May 2018)

BRounsley said:


> Yo
> Tony and I are still planning to attend. So I’m going to swing by Streford, collect him and head to the Paint Centre. We’re planning to arrive by 8:30am ish.
> 
> We’ve got Airbnb booked so if bikes and riders both make it (both have been iffy recently for me) we’re staying over. Still undecided how we’re making it back.
> ...


Hi Brian. It's about 9 miles from Piccadilly to the Dulux Centre so with traffic lights etc etc I can't see us getting there much before 0845. You can use glympse to track us


----------



## si_c (11 May 2018)

nickyboy said:


> I'm finally home. Gonna start with the Dura Glit on the drivetrain
> 
> Grubby sprockets = ride at the back, I don't want to see



And here we have the drivetrain shaming. Some of us actually ride outside in the wet you know!

Having said that. I'm cooking the drivetrain now, add that to a new cassette and chainset.


----------



## MossCommuter (11 May 2018)

We're still in Cafe Beermoth.


----------



## DiddlyDodds (11 May 2018)

ColinJ said:


> I'll be on the 06:34 train from Tod (the 06:44 from Littleborough) sitting as close as I can to my bike. If you are going in by train, that will be the one to catch?


It will be the very same one i will be on .


----------



## DiddlyDodds (11 May 2018)

nickyboy said:


> I'm finally home. Gonna start with the Dura Glit on the drivetrain
> 
> Grubby sprockets = ride at the back, I don't want to see



Just checked and nicely waxed , the chain that is .


----------



## I like Skol (11 May 2018)

Well, finally shook of those losers and reprobates. Had a great night, shame about Bundobust but the burger filled a hole!
Really, really wish I was on the ride tomorrow. Good luck guys. I hope the sun shines and a tailwind blows strong. Maybe next year I will ride with you.......


----------



## alibaba (11 May 2018)

I may see you all at eureka other wise Chorlton


----------



## I like Skol (11 May 2018)

I remembered a few more on the way home (I promise no Google involved!). I've lost my mummy, Sun arise and stairway to heaven. Talking of stairway to heaven, that reminds me of the singularly most bizarre experience i have ever had in a Welsh pub!
Me and my kids were staying at The Hand Hotel at Llangollen. That night a Welsh male voice choir were performing, supported by an organist. We got talking to the organist during the interval and it turned out he couldn't read music but played everything by ear after hearing it.
We tested him to the limit and eventually asked him to do Stairway to Heaven. He didn't know if but we drunkenly hummed it and sang an approximation of the lyrics and he bloody well nailed it off the bat.
I am off to my pc now to find a vid clip for your delight......


----------



## wanda2010 (11 May 2018)

Great prep for the ride. On time, yes. Chatty? Prob not. Coffee stop first. 

Props to all showed tonight. Much fun and laughter.


----------



## I like Skol (11 May 2018)

Get to bed you dirty stop-outs! Uncle Nick will be cross if you are late in the morning.


----------



## I like Skol (12 May 2018)

Only in Wales.... You have been warned!


----------



## ColinJ (12 May 2018)

I like Skol said:


> Get to bed you dirty stop-outs! Uncle Nick will be cross if you are late in the morning.


It is only 00:28 and I don't have to get up until 05:30 - the night is yet young! 

If the train is on time I will get there 30 minutes early.

I just had to fix my GPS. I think some water must have got in last time I used it because the battery terminals were corroded.

PS It looks like the flatter route GPX file does not have the diversion to avoid the Colwyn Bay prom thing (unless I loaded the wrong one?) so I edited it back in on my copy.


----------



## Andrew Br (12 May 2018)

Don't wait for me at the start, I'll join y'all at Altrincham.
It's meant an extra 30 minutes in bed, necessary after you led me astray last night and all my good intentions went out of the window.


----------



## nickyboy (12 May 2018)

Andrew Br said:


> Don't wait for me at the start, I'll join y'all at Altrincham.
> It's meant an extra 30 minutes in bed, necessary after you led me astray last night and all my good intentions went out of the window.


You should be ok 0845 at Dulux Centre. We never get there before that time

Calm days around here are like rocking horse shoot. But we've got one today!!


----------



## wanda2010 (12 May 2018)

Claude and I are awake. Conversation is a little sparse at the moment, but improving. In other news; hot milk and cornflakes!


----------



## nickyboy (12 May 2018)

wanda2010 said:


> Claude and I are awake. Conversation is a little sparse at the moment, but improving. In other news; hot milk and cornflakes!


Hot milk is just plain wrong. Makes the flakes all mushy

We will discuss later


----------



## StuAff (12 May 2018)

I'm rested & fed. Rich hadn't surfaced by the time I finished breakfast....


----------



## Andrew Br (12 May 2018)

It's misty and rather cold in SW MCR although it could be a localised effect because I'm not far from the Mersey.
Still, I'll be donning leg and arm-warmers to get to Altrincham.


----------



## si_c (12 May 2018)

Running 5 mins late.


----------



## nickyboy (12 May 2018)

si_c said:


> Running 5 mins late.


We aren't

I'm sure you will.catch up


----------



## Crackle (12 May 2018)

Someone remind Si to put Glympse on.

Mrs c sent me a WhatsApp pic of a couple of odd lookin characters whilst I was out on my dog walk. I showed it to the dog and he did his Scooby face "Wassat, Shaggy!" And then bolted to the safety of a swampy pool.


----------



## Crackle (12 May 2018)

Weaverham


----------



## Wobblers (12 May 2018)

Crackle said:


> Someone remind Si to put Glympse on.
> 
> Mrs c sent me a WhatsApp pic of a couple of odd lookin characters whilst I was out on my dog walk. I showed it to the dog and he did his Scooby face "Wassat, Shaggy!" And then bolted to the safety of a swampy pool.



Your dog's got more sense than the rest of us....

Speaking of which, I suppose I should finish this cup of tea and amble over to Eureka


----------



## MossCommuter (12 May 2018)

Forza Bragdy

Forza Llandudno


----------



## 400bhp (12 May 2018)

Saw a rabble if cyclists this morning about 9:10am just past the Fukui centre. Assume it was you lot

Enjoy


----------



## Andrew Br (12 May 2018)

If anyone can get a message to Nicky, please let him know that Diddlydods and I are off route but still making progress.


----------



## Andrew Br (12 May 2018)

We're all back together at Rhyll Bike Hub.


----------



## MossCommuter (12 May 2018)

ColinJ said:


> When you see me stopping at the roadside to peel off my unnecessary sweat-soaked garments, you will know that the cunning plan has succeeded!


 how did all those clothes work out for you, Col?


----------



## wanda2010 (12 May 2018)

Who’s at the chippy?


----------



## Crackle (12 May 2018)

Be there in 15


----------



## MossCommuter (12 May 2018)

Burp


----------



## StuAff (12 May 2018)

At Abergele. Will go to Karden House directly as I've missed chips. Never mind, getting the ton was my priority...
North Wales is almost as lumpy as the IOW


----------



## MossCommuter (12 May 2018)

The leading pack has arrived!!


----------



## Crackle (12 May 2018)

@alibaba I've move from the chippy to the Tapps if you want your gear or pm me if you can't make it and I'll post it back.


----------



## ColinJ (12 May 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> how did all those clothes work out for you, Col?


Perfect plan!

Unfortunately, various delays and a puncture skippered Llandudno for Ali and me. We had huge portions of fish and chips in Rhyl and are at the station there to catch the Llandudno train on its way back to Manchester.

Good day out apart from not getting century in, but still did 140 km (87 miles).

Ha, Ali just blew another £29 on an off peak ticket so he didn't have to wait for 3 hours for his train!!


----------



## ColinJ (12 May 2018)

StuAff said:


> At Abergele. Will go to Karden House directly as I've missed chips. Never mind, getting the ton was my priority...
> North Wales is almost as lumpy as the IOW


We waited up the hill for you but never saw you again. Did you find a different route?


----------



## I like Skol (12 May 2018)

Sounds like a disaster! If only I had been there to keep you all together..... 

Go easy on the rehydration folks, don't do anything I wouldn't do!


----------



## alibaba (12 May 2018)

History repeated itself ,we lost again IIT must be me .


----------



## alibaba (12 May 2018)

Crackle said:


> @alibaba I've move from the chippy to the Tapps if you want your gear or pm me if you can't make it and I'll post it back.


I can't make it and will most kind of you to do so if not keep it when I see you next .


----------



## Pale Rider (12 May 2018)

ColinJ said:


> Perfect plan!
> 
> Unfortunately, various delays and a puncture skippered Llandudno for Ali and me. We had huge portions of fish and chips in Rhyl and are at the station there to catch the Llandudno train on its way back to Manchester.
> 
> ...




A man of your calibre could find those 13 miles - circuits in Manchester or ride back from Littleborough.

After all, this is the same Colin who did seemingly endless circuits in Scarborough to make up the ton - in the rain.

Good to hear from @alibaba - might see you on the Scarborough ride if it's on this year.


----------



## Andrew Br (12 May 2018)

I'm at Llandudno Junction, train arrives in 10 minutes.
Things not to say just before you leave a cafe/pub/whatever; "This is when I find I have a puncture."
Aerosol sealant and pumping got me here but the tyre was very soft when I arrived. 
I'm hoping more pumping or CO2 will get me home because I really Cn'tBA fixing it tonight.


----------



## StuAff (12 May 2018)

Cracking day. 105.1 miles to Karden House- took a couple of small detours (unconnected with losing Colin and Ali) and ended up riding the last stretch solo. Never mind, was a great day out. Though wish someone had flattened out those bike paths round Colwyn Bay. And that last rise into Llandudno. Walked a few stretches, even that hurt! Currently in pub awaiting recovery beef stew and dumplings before joining the others at the other pub (no food there).


----------



## StuAff (12 May 2018)

Recovery stew was delicious. Shortly to be followed by recovery crumble.


----------



## StuAff (12 May 2018)

400bhp said:


> Saw a rabble if cyclists this morning about 9:10am just past the Fukui centre. Assume it was you lot
> 
> Enjoy


Fukui? I beg your pardon!


----------



## DiddlyDodds (12 May 2018)

Back home now having proper cup of tea and awaiting a leg massage from the wife if i can talk her into it, another great ride nick thanks for running it again, it never fails to please and bring up the unexpected, and to top it off another quality chippy visit.


----------



## Andrew Br (12 May 2018)

I jumped trains at Warrington BQ and cruised over to Warrington Cent. Now on a train to Urmston which will enable me to get home much earlier and will put less strain on the tyre which seems, finally, to be holding a decent amount of pressure.
Fingers crossed.


----------



## Andrew Br (12 May 2018)

Made it (about an hour ago) and the tyre is still inflated..
I actually jumped train at Flixton to see if I could make it a 100 mile day which I did.
I expect my legs will be sore tomorrow but I'm sure that I'll cope.

Many thanks to nickyboy for organising the ride and to you all for your marvellous company.
It was a great day out.


----------



## rich p (12 May 2018)

I'm in bed, pretty farked, but my immense willpower resisted Nickyboy's entreaties to go clubbing with the hen party...


----------



## Wobblers (13 May 2018)

I appear to be home at last. Am in possession of a reviving cup of tea. @si_c last seen heading through Thornton Hough at speed. Sorry Si, but you were already way ahead of me and probably didn't hear me call, but I had to turn off - tired legs and a shorter and less hilly route did all the talking.

Thanks to @nickyboy for organising another sterling ride, and to everyone who made the rehydration session.


----------



## Crackle (13 May 2018)

I found Rich, looks like he petrified overnight


----------



## I like Skol (13 May 2018)

MORNING GUYS! GOOD NIGHT WAS IT? HOW ARE YOUR HEADS......


----------



## si_c (13 May 2018)

Just woken up this morning, still a bit tired but otherwise good. 

Really good ride yesterday, thanks to @nickyboy for organising, and to those who turned up for making the day. 

Glad @McWobble got home OK, I think I got into a bit of autopilot through Thornton hough, thought you were right behind me, but then you weren't. Figured you must have gone a different way, so just came home and crashed right out.


----------



## MossCommuter (13 May 2018)

I like Skol said:


> MORNING GUYS! GOOD NIGHT WAS IT? HOW ARE YOUR HEADS......


I'm fine

No! Really! I am


----------



## rich p (13 May 2018)

Better than it was yesterday morning Skolly! I' currently drinking coffee in the sun n St Asaph en route to Chester. fark me this is a lumpy old country.


----------



## ColinJ (13 May 2018)

[smug mode] _My_ head is fine. Mind you, it is nearly 6 years since I drank any alcohol! [/smug mode]

What I hadn't anticipated was my mind and body shutting down shortly after reading Rich's comment about feeling "pretty farked" last night...

I woke up in bed this morning at 07:00 drenched in sweat because I was still fully dressed and I had a big duvet pulled over me. All the lights were still on and there was an undrunk mug of tea downstairs. I must have realised that I was conking out and rushed upstairs, though I have no recollection of doing so!

I am shortly going to compare my GPS tracklog with nickyboy's hilly route to see we went astray. I hadn't bothered downloading the route because I had intended to ride the flat version this year.


----------



## MossCommuter (13 May 2018)

Just left Llandudno Junction on the rail replacement bus. One of the coaches loaded three bicycles.


----------



## nickyboy (13 May 2018)

On the train to Manchester. Well, if you can call it a train. One of those buses on rails. 

Feeling a bit weary but apparently it's roast pork and all the trimmings later so that'll be perfect after my full English this morning


----------



## Crackle (13 May 2018)

Were those slippers in that rucksack you gave me. Oh the shame...,.


----------



## nickyboy (13 May 2018)

Crackle said:


> Were those slippers in that rucksack you gave me. Oh the shame...,.


Don't try to make out you didn't have a sneaky try-on


----------



## StuAff (13 May 2018)

Left Llandudno not long after Nick, set off 9.25 or so. Made it to Chester about four hours later, mostly following NCN 5. Stuck to the roads till Colwyn Bay, cut out a few of the ramps. At a pub in the shade, bike in view. Today's recovery protein has just arrived


----------



## KneesUp (13 May 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> I'm fine
> 
> No! Really! I am
> View attachment 408972


If you're fine I can only assume you've eaten the black pudding already, rather than there being none?


----------



## Crackle (13 May 2018)

Well I didn't ride this year but Mrs C did and enjoyed it greatly and passes on her thanks to all those who made the ride memorable. I think she's hooked.

It was as usual great to see everyone and I hope to be back at it for next year and someone else can organise the weather as the various dances are quite time consuming.


----------



## ColinJ (13 May 2018)

Pale Rider said:


> A man of your calibre could find those 13 miles - circuits in Manchester or ride back from Littleborough.
> 
> After all, this is the same Colin who did seemingly endless circuits in Scarborough to make up the ton - in the rain.


Circuits of Manchester at 22:00 on a Saturday night - I would not really be keen on 13 miles worth of 'dodge the drunks'!  The short ride from Piccadilly to Victoria was exciting enough with staggering young pedestrians either not noticing or not caring that I was heading down the road towards them.

It's a pity that there wasn't a safe quiet loop to do in Manchester city centre because I had 50 minutes to wait at Victoria and could have got most of those miles in before my train left, then got off at Walsden to get the last couple in. Mind you, rain had finally arrived after a nice sunny day when, yes, I DID have to remove my armwarmers and long-sleeved base layer. I was cold and tired by the time I got back over here and didn't fancy trudging round the local roads in the rain until gone midnight. The next ton+ can wait until my Cheshire forum ride in 2 weeks time.

Speaking of my forum ride [_HINT_] ... Anybody who did this ride (but also anybody who did NOT) is welcome to join us for that one on June 2nd. 200 km from Manchester Victoria railway station, or 100 miles from the big old oak tree at the junction in Dunham. The ride from Manchester to Cheshire is a short trip from Victoria to Piccadilly then nickyboy's route to Dunham.



Andrew Br said:


> I'm at Llandudno Junction, train arrives in 10 minutes.
> Things not to say just before you leave a cafe/pub/whatever; "This is when I find I have a puncture."


It is also the thing not to say when you have got lost on the hills above Flint, are watching the time, and thinking it might be a bit tight getting to Llandudno! I punctured just before descending to Rhyl and that put me off even attempting the last bit of the ride.



MossCommuter said:


> Just left Llandudno Junction on the rail replacement bus. One of the coaches loaded three bicycles.


I meant to point out to Andrew before the ride that the train from Llandudno station (not too far from the chip shop) goes through Llandudno Junction (a further 3 miles or so by road) so there isn't any point in going to the latter, unless your digs happen to have been closer to that than the main station.



si_c said:


> Just woken up this morning, still a bit tired but otherwise good.


Did you get your 300 km in, or even the double imperial century?



alibaba said:


> History repeated itself ,we lost again IIT must be me .


I didn't help ... (See below!) Just remember what I said about using GPS on your phone though - it uses satellite data not your the phone signal so it will not eat any of your data allowance. That assumes that you have preloaded whatever maps you are using before you left home. If you are worried about your battery life, you could carry one of those powerbanks for recharging the phone. Aldi and Lidl do them pretty regularly for under £10.

I prefer using a separate GPS. The problem yesterday was that I had intended to do the flatter route so I hadn't downloaded the hilly version to my device. My GPS can only cope with simplified files (about 500 points) so it would not have helped me to download nickyboy's original while I was out because it had thousands of points in it. I edit other people's routes on my laptop to get them down to less than 500 points.

The other problem yesterday was that one of the 2 NiMH AA batteries in my GPS failed as I was riding along. I thought it had behaved slightly strangely when I was charging it for the ride, but stupidly neglected to carry spares.



StuAff said:


> Cracking day. 105.1 miles to Karden House- took a couple of small detours (unconnected with losing Colin and Ali) and ended up riding the last stretch solo. Never mind, was a great day out.



I've found out where we went wrong! You had stopped after that first ramp but I wanted to press on after I caught you up. I expected you to overtake me shortly afterwards but Ali came up to me by himself. He told me that you were eating an apple so we stopped after the second steep ramp and waited. And waited. And ... eventually Ali left his bike with me and jogged back down the hill to check that you were ok. After about 20 minutes he came back and said that you had gone. We couldn't understand how that had happened unless you had given up and gone back down the hill. What both of us had SOMEHOW done was to complete miss the 2 roads off to the right on the climb, one of which was the official route and presumably how you managed to get past us without us seeing you!

You can see on the map below the official route in purple and where we went, shown in red. The bit where we went off route was where we happened to choose to wait. If we had stopped further up back on the proper route then you would have found us there, and we wouldn't have gone on to get lost. You can see how much further we went on the hills before giving up. The tracklog also shows a few places where we went in completely the wrong direction. We ended up doing at least 3 bonus steep climbs.











We gave up and decided to stick to A-roads to get off the hill. What amazed me was that we didn't see any signs for Prestatyn and only starting seeing them for Rhyl when we had almost got there. It doesn't help to be told that one is heading for Rhuddlan unless one knows that Rhuddlan is on the hill just above Rhyl!

I punctured on the steep drop into Dyserth but couldn't find what had caused the puncture during the usual post mortem. It worried me to put a fresh tube into a suspect tyre but time was getting on so I did, and we carried on. The tyre is still inflated now so I don't know what had happened. I'll take another look at the old tube later.

We gave up and decided to find a chip shop in Rhyl, then go straight to the station. Ali spotted one on the RHS of the road just as we entered the fringes of Rhyl, about 2 km up the hill from the station. The portions _were humungous. _We each had large portions of chips and peas, with a 'small' portion of haddock. Well, the small portion of fish was what I would call 'normal' size. The chips and peas were too much for both of us. I hate throwing food away, but even my big appetite couldn't cope. We could easily have shared one large portion of fish, chips and peas.

Anyway, I must try and find the cause of that puncture. I don't think it was a snakebite because I have no recollection of hitting anything that could have caused one.

PS I just double-checked what I did yesterday and with the extra bits to and from stations it was actually 91 miles (~146 km). Frustratingly close to the imperial century, but I still probably would not have done the extra distance even if I had realised last night.


----------



## rich p (13 May 2018)

Finally on a train to Manc after 54 ludicrously lumpy miles. 
p.s. Mold lives up to its name.


----------



## StuAff (13 May 2018)

At Crewe. Got the 1600 from Chester (rather than the planned 1627), erred on the side of caution & didn't feel like mooching around Chester fully laden. 25 mins till my train daarn saarf.


----------



## ColinJ (13 May 2018)

I have done the post mortem on my tube. It wasn't a snakebite (no impacts noticed) and it wasn't something penetrating the tyre (good - I couldn't find anything, but you never know with very small sharp objects that can be almost impossible to spot out at the roadside). The cause was ... (_drum roll_) .... this:





*Tube seam failure.*

I repair punctures but I don't repair that kind of thing because the seam could just fail again and again. It has gone to the 'something useful to do with dead tubes bin'!


----------



## Leaway2 (13 May 2018)

Got to Warrington on the train With @Andrew Br and @ColinJ but decided to ride the 12 miles to Sale. I really suffered. I should have caught the train to Urmston.


----------



## fossyant (13 May 2018)

Anyone on a Cannondale and a rucksack around 11 this morning, on the Prestatyn Fflint road ?


----------



## nickyboy (13 May 2018)

Home this afternoon, then (in this order), a bath, a roast dinner, a power nap

For me, a really nice edition of the ride. The best weather we've ever had by quite a margin, thanks @Crackle the job's yours for the keeping. Still, mild conditions to Chester. Then a light tailwind and sunny intervals on the coastal path. Just a bit of headwind in the last few miles. For those that rode back to Chester today, the wind had switched round and was a tailwind in the other direction. I even managed to burn a few badger stripes through my helmet into my noggin

Great to catch up with old friends and make new ones. Hope nobody wasn't bored by my rambling conversations on the bike. Food stops didn't let us down and a tip top evening in Llandudno ensued. 

These rides only happen because participants choose to give up their time and spend their money. Organising it is the easy part


----------



## wanda2010 (13 May 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> Just left Llandudno Junction on the rail replacement bus. One of the coaches loaded three bicycles.



My coach this morning loaded two bikes, so I could have ridden my standard titch bike. I was decidedly miffed when I saw that, although pleased it was an option for the cyclists.

I left my hotel at 0730 and got home at 5.50pm. In between I got to Chester in an hour, had a coffee then went into Manchester, loitered for a few hours over a late breakfast (lunch, really), with a glass of prosecco, then slept on the train back to London.

Another good ride, with the best weather we've had to date courtesy of @Crackle. It was his apology for not riding, but sending Mrs Crackle in his stead was a great plan  Yes, I AM looking forward to seeing her on the Blackpool ride 

Thanks to everyone for the fun and laughter. My two team members who handled the navigation detail with ease. I promise better working equipment next time 

@nickyboy - Karden House was a good pick. Loved my room and my packed lunch was far superior to Tesco and Boots meal deals. Was sorry to have missed the breakfast, but, hopefully, next year. @MossCommuter - sterling effort on the beer venue and various drinks knowledge 

Next ride.......


----------



## si_c (13 May 2018)

ColinJ said:


> ...
> Did you get your 300 km in, or even the double imperial century?
> ...


At least you worked out where you went wrong, looks like you did quite a bit extra distance with your detours. 

I ended up on about 205mi (330km) for the day - definitely feeling it today.


----------



## DiddlyDodds (13 May 2018)

Driving through Lees this morning with the wife, who should be sat at a junction waiting to cycle off but @Andrew Br, hope you had another good ride today.


----------



## ColinJ (13 May 2018)

si_c said:


> At least you worked out where you went wrong, looks like you did quite a bit extra distance with your detours.


We did a lot extra on the hilly section, but then lopped off a lot more by not going on to Llandudno.



si_c said:


> I ended up on about 205mi (330km) for the day - definitely feeling it today.


Well done!


----------



## StuAff (13 May 2018)

wanda2010 said:


> Tesco and Boots meal deals.


Morrisons or the Co-op. Morrisons have all the really decent sarnies Sainsbury's used to do.


----------



## StuAff (13 May 2018)

Made it back home at 9.25. 12 hours door-to-door, so definitely not as slow as a rail replacement bus  Slightly alarming experience boarding the Euston train at Crewe (got bike on, the door was shut on me & had to get through the crowd to the next door, back off to pick the panniers up, before jumping on again). I was under the impression Pendolinos had space for two bikes. Somehow, there were four in there by the time we got to Euston...Quickly enough through the smoke to make the 7.30 train home, which was nice. Full write-up to follow at some point. 
Fantastic weekend, well worth the effort to get up and back. Thanks Nick and everyone else!


----------



## StuAff (13 May 2018)

si_c said:


> I ended up on about 205mi (330km) for the day - definitely feeling it today.


You're only mortal, even if that speed is godlike


----------



## Andrew Br (13 May 2018)

DiddlyDodds said:


> Driving through Lees this morning with the wife, who should be sat at a junction waiting to cycle off but @Andrew Br, hope you had another good ride today.



There I was, riding along with my group through a part of MCR that I rarely visit and there's some idiot driver gesticulating frantically and smiling. 
Weird, but he looked vaguely familiar. Still, carry on......
Then I clocked the reg. plate and the dials clocked into place; DiddlyDods !

Great to see you and yes, we did have a good ride even if I have very little recollection of our route.
I have to ask, how did you recognise me ? I was wearing the same helmet as yesterday but the rest of my gear (down to MTB style over shorts) and the bike were different.


----------



## Andrew Br (13 May 2018)

Excuse the shameless pimping of a FNRttC on nickyboy's thread ride but, for you North Western types, I'd like to draw your attention to this:-

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/manchester-blackpool-1st-june-2018.233646/

Manchester to Blackpool with lovely people, some of whom you'll have met yesterday.
It's at night and I'm organising it.


----------



## ColinJ (14 May 2018)

Andrew Br said:


> Excuse the shameless pimping of a FNRttC on nickyboy's thread ride but, for you North Western types, I'd like to draw your attention to this:-
> 
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/manchester-blackpool-1st-june-2018.233646/
> 
> ...


And please forgive my disgraceful hijacking of Andrew's pimping ... but if you are a North Western type who would prefer a _daylight _ride that weekend, I'd like to draw your attention to THIS ONE. 

Or if you are the likes of @si_c, do the FNRttC ride first then dash back to do mine! 

Anyway, the main thing is that there are lots of CycleChat rides being organised. Most people who do them seem to have a good time, so why not turn up for one and see what _you _think?


----------



## DiddlyDodds (14 May 2018)

Andrew Br said:


> I have to ask, how did you recognise me ? I was wearing the same helmet as yesterday but the rest of my gear (down to MTB style over shorts) and the bike were different.


It was the light on the back of the helmet and glasses you were wearing, strangely i was able to see both at the same time, i must have Picasso vision.


----------



## BRounsley (14 May 2018)

Nick, yet another success. Thank you for organising it and thank you for allowing use to be a part of it.

Me and the big man were spooning by 11pm, so up and back on the road before 8am. We grabbed breakfast just outside Rhyl. Back on the flat route, picking up the river path just after the footbridge. This took us all the way to Chester with a final mile through the city to the train station. We reached the station about 11:45am, on the 12:30pm train, in the house by 2pm.

Great ride, weather and company


----------



## nickyboy (14 May 2018)

BRounsley said:


> Nick, yet another success. Thank you for organising it and thank you for allowing use to be a part of it.
> 
> Me and the big man were spooning by 11pm, so up and back on the road before 8am. We grabbed breakfast just outside Rhyl. Back on the flat route, picking up the river path just after the footbridge. This took us all the way to Chester with a final mile through the city to the train station. We reached the station about 11:45am, on the 12:30pm train, in the house by 2pm.
> 
> Great ride, weather and company



I missed the 12.30 by a couple of minutes thanks to a puncture between Rhyl and Prestatyn

Then I found the valve on my spare tube was knackered....luckily an old chap gave me a tube (and regaled me with stories of how he used to race against Beryl Burton in his youth) and watched my puncture repair technique with a steely glare. Wasted about 30 minutes so caned it to Chester but failed and got the 1pm instead


----------



## theclaud (14 May 2018)

nickyboy said:


> I missed the 12.30 by a couple of minutes thanks to a puncture between Rhyl and Prestatyn
> 
> Then I found the valve on my spare tube was knackered....luckily an old chap gave me a tube (and regaled me with stories of how he used to race against Beryl Burton in his youth) and watched my puncture repair technique with a steely glare. Wasted about 30 minutes so caned it to Chester but failed and got the 1pm instead


Don't say I've not warned you about Rhyl and Prestatyn.


----------



## I like Skol (14 May 2018)

nickyboy said:


> I missed the 12.30 by a couple of minutes thanks to a puncture between Rhyl and Prestatyn
> 
> Then I found the valve on my spare tube was knackered....luckily an old chap gave me a tube (and regaled me with stories of how he used to race against Beryl Burton in his youth) and watched my puncture repair technique with a steely glare. Wasted about 30 minutes so caned it to Chester but failed and got the 1pm instead


At least your wheels held up ok this time.

Now this practice run is completed when are you going to turn your focus on the main event, Scarborough?


----------



## ColinJ (14 May 2018)

Speaking of Rhyl and Prestatyn ...

I am now planning travel arrangements for @si_c's fine-sounding North Wales ride on June 30th. (It starts at Chester and we will do a much lumpier route round to Llandudno than this one (so no singlespeed bike for that!))

I will be catching a train from Manchester to Chester in the morning. The train which then goes on through Prestatyn and Rhyl to Llandudno. It appears that we (currently, at least) can't buy Advance tickets to Chester but can to Rhyl or Prestatyn. That means it is cheaper to buy a ticket to Rhyl but accidentally get off a few stations early than to buy the ticket that we actually need!


----------



## nickyboy (14 May 2018)

I like Skol said:


> At least your wheels held up ok this time.
> 
> Now this practice run is completed when are you going to turn your focus on the main event, Scarborough?


This topic did come up

To be honest, my work has got to the point where I can't guarantee to be able to organise these rides as well as I'd like. Everyone was very kind on this ride but really it was "download the files, see you at the start".

So I'm not committing to Scarborough. It's a lovely ride though so would be great if someone else offered to organise it properly. Routes etc are fine, it's just the admin


----------



## si_c (14 May 2018)

nickyboy said:


> So I'm not committing to Scarborough. It's a lovely ride though so would be great if someone else offered to organise it properly. Routes etc are fine, it's just the admin



Perhaps @nickyboy's Leeds To Scarborough Spectacular, brought to you by @I like Skol?


----------



## I like Skol (14 May 2018)

I like Skol said:


> I'll give him some proper guidance on the date for that one so he gets it right!!!
> 
> (8th Sept, put it in your diaries now )





si_c said:


> Perhaps @nickyboy's Leeds To Scarborough Spectacular, brought to you by @I like Skol?


I'll see what I can do but can't commit to it myself at the moment until I get the medical go-ahead to start riding a bike again. Hopefully should know either way by mid-June at the latest......


----------



## ColinJ (14 May 2018)

nickyboy said:


> This topic did come up
> 
> To be honest, my work has got to the point where I can't guarantee to be able to organise these rides as well as I'd like. Everyone was very kind on this ride but really it was "download the files, see you at the start".
> 
> *So I'm not committing to Scarborough. It's a lovely ride though so would be great if someone else offered to organise it properly. Routes etc are fine, it's just the admin*


@Littgull and I have talked about it. If you can't do it this year then I'd be happy to take it over this time. I'm doing that for the Humber Bridge ride in June. 

Unlike the Humber Bridge ride (which I have come up with a new route for), I'd just pinch the Scarborough route and copy and paste details from the other editions of the ride. I wouldn't get the chance to go and check for problems beforehand though so I would just ask locals to warn me if there were going to be roadworks etc.


----------



## Crackle (14 May 2018)

nickyboy said:


> This topic did come up


It did and I explained over a gesticulating pint, that you've not only tapped into the zeitgeist of the secret British love of Victorian seaside towns and excursions to them but you are the glue that binds us together, a weighty responsibility, I know.

It's the fish and chips which sets us though and the beer which releases us. I forecast, with this Victorian seaside revival, that one day, we'll all look forward to finishing in Rhyl. As opposed to Rhyl finishing us.


----------



## ColinJ (14 May 2018)

Crackle said:


> It did and I explained over a gesticulating pint, that you've not only tapped into the zeitgeist of the secret British love of Victorian seaside towns and excursions to them but you are the glue that binds us together, a weighty responsibility, I know.


I certainly wouldn't be doing any _'binding'_ if I took over for a year! 

(More a case of riding to the nearest railway station and fleeing before you lot gang up and force me to start boozing again ... )


----------



## nickyboy (14 May 2018)

I think the problem for me is never knowing far in advance if I'm going to be around. It was touch and go that I made this one

Let me think about it. If I do give up the organisation of Scarborough rest assured I will not be a back seat driver. I'll do the ride if I'm in UK but whoever takes up the organising is in charge

Similarly, i think I should step back from the madness that is the Magic Rock Huddersfield ride (now that is a proper ride for beer lovers)


----------



## Crackle (14 May 2018)

nickyboy said:


> I think the problem for me is never knowing far in advance if I'm going to be around. It was touch and go that I made this one
> 
> Let me think about it. If I do give up the organisation of Scarborough rest assured I will not be a back seat driver. I'll do the ride if I'm in UK but whoever takes up the organising is in charge
> 
> Similarly, i think I should step back from the madness that is the Magic Rock Huddersfield ride (now that is a proper ride for beer lovers)



Absolutely no pressure intended, merely encouragement. I think you underestimate your contribution to these rides, we may turn up but the reasons we do are complex and intertwined. Personally, it's all about Rhyl for me


----------



## Andrew Br (14 May 2018)

Don't stress if you can't organise future rides nickyboy, it's part of a hobby, not something that pays your mortgage.
As far as I'm aware, everyone who's come along on your rides has loved their day out. That people from "far away" have returned for several years says it all.

Tangent-> Here's the route that I took (accompaned for most of the hilly bits by diddlydods):- https://www.strava.com/activities/1568087052

It'd be interesting to compare the climbing on our route against the "suggested" route.


----------



## nickyboy (15 May 2018)

Andrew Br said:


> Don't stress if you can't organise future rides nickyboy, it's part of a hobby, not something that pays your mortgage.
> As far as I'm aware, everyone who's come along on your rides has loved their day out. That people from "far away" have returned for several years says it all.
> 
> Tangent-> Here's the route that I took (accompaned for most of the hilly bits by diddlydods):- https://www.strava.com/activities/1568087052
> ...



Assuming our GPS devices work in broadly the same way, your route is about 3km shorter but about 200m more climbing

In fact, only three participants did the whole ride and in accordance with an official route (clue: I was one of them)


----------



## StuAff (15 May 2018)

nickyboy said:


> Assuming our GPS devices work in broadly the same way, your route is about 3km shorter but about 200m more climbing
> 
> In fact, only three participants did the whole ride and in accordance with an official route (clue: I was one of them)


Well, I did the official route, I just did a few detours off it.....


----------



## Leaway2 (15 May 2018)

nickyboy said:


> Assuming our GPS devices work in broadly the same way, your route is about 3km shorter but about 200m more climbing
> 
> In fact, only three participants did the whole ride and in accordance with an official route (clue: I was one of them)


Me. Me. Me. I did. I did.


----------



## nickyboy (15 May 2018)

Leaway2 said:


> Me. Me. Me. I did. I did.



*Whole* ride


----------



## ColinJ (15 May 2018)

It is the first time that I have been lost for years. At first I didn't mind because it was good to explore and there was time to spare but once we had used up the spare time I didn't like the feeling that I risked missing my train if I continued to Llandudno. I was certainly going to miss the fish and chips. (BTW - what time does the chippie close?) I'm going to make sure that it doesn't happen again!

I was checking my GPS last night and it turns out that neither of my GPS batteries had died after all. 

I think the problem that I had on Saturday was due to one or both of the batteries making a poor connection to the contacts on the GPS. It is a 12 year old device and the battery contacts are now the worse for wear. (The GPS cut out a couple of times when I hit bumps in the road, which I think was due to the batteries momentarily disconnecting.) Last night I squeezed some Blu-tak behind the contacts to force them snug against the ends of the batteries. I then did an extended soak test without problems, and even shaking the GPS vigorously couldn't make it cut out.

Not having battery problems wouldn't have helped me on Saturday though, because I got lost on the route variation which I had NOT programmed in! That's what comes of wimping out of the hilly route in advance, but then being put off the flatter route by overhearing @nickyboy talking about long stretches of A-road after Flint before reaching the cycle path. The stupid thing is that I had considered putting both variations of the route on the GPS just in case ...

I have another GPS which has maps on it (kindly donated to me by Oldfentiger) so I ought to start using that. The problem is that I did a bodge repair to it (the battery contacts on that one had been eaten away by leaking battery chemicals, which is why OFT gave it me in the first place). I don't trust it to not pack up again out on the road. I should take it to bits again and do a more reliable repair. I could carry both GPS devices, each with all route variations downloaded. The old one could then be a backup for the newer bodged one. They both use the same bar mount, so that wouldn't be a problem, and I don't think carrying an extra couple of hundred grams would kill me!


----------



## Leaway2 (15 May 2018)

nickyboy said:


> *Whole* ride


----------



## Pale Rider (15 May 2018)

ColinJ said:


> It is the first time that I have been lost for years. At first I didn't mind because it was good to explore and there was time to spare but once we had used up the spare time I didn't like the feeling that I risked missing my train if I continued to Llandudno. I was certainly going to miss the fish and chips. (BTW - what time does the chippie close?) I'm going to make sure that it doesn't happen again!
> 
> I was checking my GPS last night and it turns out that neither of my GPS batteries had died after all.
> 
> ...



I carry a paper map and a cheapo compass for such eventualities.

Nowt flash, a page torn from an old road atlas is sufficient to enable you to head in the right direction and correctly interpret road signs.


----------



## ColinJ (15 May 2018)

Pale Rider said:


> I carry a paper map and a cheapo compass for such eventualities.
> 
> Nowt flash, a page torn from an old road atlas is sufficient to enable you to head in the right direction and correctly interpret road signs.


I have the OS maps for the entire UK at 1:250,000, 1:50,000, 1:25,000 and 1:10,000 on my phone. The problem was having to keep stopping to refer to the mapping software on the phone. It would be fine for an emergency but is a nuisance when used regularly. (Yes, I know - get a bar mount for the phone ...)

I was getting flustered and missed a couple of turns. The software doesn't know which way the phone is facing but it shows a direction arrow when you are moving. The problem is that I was looking at the phone when I was NOT moving, so no arrow! A compass would have been handy then.


----------



## Wobblers (15 May 2018)

Another splendid day out.

The day got off to a bit of a bad start as there was this strange grizzled bloke with a dog when I got to the Eureka. But the dog was okay, so that made up for it. TC and I were last to leave the Eureka, as @wanda2010 sensibly caught a lift with Crackle (and I hope it was the dog that was doing the driving, Crax ).

@theclaud was clearly flagging - the after affects of a cold, I'm assured, not the consequences of the Friday night. Assuredly. She was undecided as to take the flat route or not when I pointed out Flint Station was right behind us. Decision made! We said our goodbyes, not without a little bit of jealously on my part - the route I was planning would certainly not be as quick or flat as the train.

I have to make a confession here: I couldn't face the thought of that endless revetment through Rhyl. So I avoided it entirely by going inland via St Asaph. Sorry @nickyboy!


theclaud said:


> Don't say I've not warned you about Rhyl and Prestatyn.


Warning was duly noted.

The St Asaph route proved to be very pleasant indeed - quiet roads set in a gorgeous countryside. True it was hilly, but nothing too bad. (But then, I wasn't silly enough to go via Mold.... @rich p). With the sun on my back I made good time, and reached the Tramway just after 6. Alas, Nick tried to talk to me at that point only to find that I was too *gasp* out .... of ....breath..... to string.... more than.... two words.... ....together... It's because of that last bastard hill. Clearly...

Rehydration took place in a pub recommended by @MossCommuter. Good choice, Mossy,it turned out to be a very nice little watering hole. But the star of the evening was undoubtedly Crackle's dog - who spent most of the evening wandering round all the patrons putting on his best begging laser beam stare in an effort to blag some beer. Much entertainment was had seeing Crackle hopelessly chasing after him!

I enjoyed my St Asaph variation, even if I wasn't successful in persuading anyone to join me. It would make a good ride from Chester - I'm happy to arrange something (probably in July or August) if there's sufficient interest.

Thanks to everyone who was there, and especially @nickyboy - that it ran so smoothly is in no small part down to your efforts.


----------



## Wobblers (15 May 2018)

Andrew Br said:


> Excuse the shameless pimping of a FNRttC on nickyboy's thread ride but, for you North Western types, I'd like to draw your attention to this:-
> 
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/manchester-blackpool-1st-june-2018.233646/
> 
> ...



Yes, it's really about high time I signed up to this: it's been too long since I was on one of your FNRttC, Andrew. Time to look at tickets, I think...


----------



## Wobblers (15 May 2018)

ColinJ said:


> You can see on the map below the official route in purple and where we went, shown in red. The bit where we went off route was where we happened to choose to wait. If we had stopped further up back on the proper route then you would have found us there, and we wouldn't have gone on to get lost. You can see how much further we went on the hills before giving up. The tracklog also shows a few places where we went in completely the wrong direction. We ended up doing at least 3 bonus steep climbs.
> 
> View attachment 409003
> 
> ...



Ah, I see I mis-directed you when I bumped into you at Pentre Halkyn. I said you needed to go right then left, but I'd forgotten that it was the first left. Sorry about that.  Unfortunately, because I'd never intended to follow the route all the way to Prestatyn, I didn't bother printing out the relevant maps, otherwise I'd have given those to you. Something to remember for next time, I think.


----------



## Crackle (15 May 2018)

McWobble said:


> The day got off to a bit of a bad start as there was this strange grizzled bloke with a dog when I got to the Eureka.


Funny, I don't recall seeing him.


----------



## ColinJ (15 May 2018)

McWobble said:


> Ah, I see I mis-directed you when I bumped into you at Pentre Halkyn. I said you needed to go right then left, but I'd forgotten that it was the first left. Sorry about that.  Unfortunately, because I'd never intended to follow the route all the way to Prestatyn, I didn't bother printing out the relevant maps, otherwise I'd have given those to you. Something to remember for next time, I think.


I'm not sure that you _did _get it wrong. You might just be able to see that we did in fact start following the correct route but had a change of mind and u-turned at Gorsedd. After that, confusion set in.

I think I hadn't drunk quite enough and was getting light-headed. When I punctured I was trying to sort it out when a friendly woman started giving Ali route advice, but I found myself getting a bit irritated by her intervention. I knew that I shouldn't be - she was only trying to be helpful, but I was finding it hard to concentrate on what I was doing and was getting stressed. I had made a couple of really stupid navigational mistakes just before that.


----------



## StuAff (20 May 2018)

About time I wrote this up.....

TL;DR version: What a great weekend. I'll want to do that again, preferably making the chippy in time to get fed there. Fewer nav fails and a little less faffing would have achieved that, ho hum. Never mind the weather, though that was lovely, could someone flatten those big ramps please...

Now, for those with longer attention spans, the verbose version....

Back to Friday. I allowed plenty of time for the journey up- more often than not riding between Waterloo and Euston is a slog involving a stop at every single set of lights, then there was the cycle reservations without orange cardboard, would that cause issues? The first part was the usual slog- over fifteen minutes for two miles. But that was why I allowed more than enough time. Thankfully, the ticket office printout proved acceptable as well. Journey to Piccadilly was uneventful, before Nick introduced himself on our way off the platform. We had a brief chat, then the three-minute ride round to the Ibis. Glad I brought the D-lock (I might have ridden back into town later on, better to have it and not need it than the other way round, and 1.6 kg extra weight wouldn’t have made a difference on Saturday & Sunday’s climbing), but the reception staff didn’t need persuading to store the bike in room, they suggested it. Nice job, Ibis staff. Hotel was up to the chain's usual high standards, it'll be first choice for next time…

A bit later on, off I walked to the first Port (Street) of pub crawl, stopping by a little-known local retailer for a photo op…






(Closed due to evening function, or I’d have checked if they did a namesake discount  ).

Got to the Brew House to meet Mossy, Andrew B, Sonia and Rich. Shortly thereafter, on we went to Bundobust, which proved to be, er, a bust in regards to getting seated and eating anything. Byron proved a most acceptable alternative. Skolly joined us there and demonstrated his growing repertoire of ‘how I got my neck brace’ stories (think Dave Allen on how he lost his finger…). Then, on to Beermoth, where Claud joined us, having been held up by train delays. Drinks promptly spilt before being rapidly replenished. Then, on again to 57 Thomas Street, before, having learnt more about craft beer than I’ll ever remember (and have forgotten already!), walking back in the rain to the Ibis.

Despite the later-than-expected night, I set the alarm for six (less of a rush to get ready, eat and round to Piccadilly) and promptly woke at ten to. Plenty of time to extensively carb-load from the breakfast buffet before making my way back to the station. Went to the Fairfield Street side, and despite leaving that way the afternoon before, couldn’t find the lift to the main concourse level and ended up lugging the bike up the stairs. Whoops. Still in plenty of time to join the somewhat depleted peloton (unsurprising given the rail shenanigans). More were of course to join en route, at Altringham and elsewhere, though not the numbers of previous rides. All your fault, Network Rail. First part was the usual schlep out to the ‘burbs. As per Nick’s plan, we all stuck together until the bakery at Weaverham (top-notch steak and stilton pie, nom). After that, we all started riding at our own pace. In my case, this ended up as being somewhere in the middle. First of multiple nav fails at Norley (spotted it quickly enough and the road I took lead back on to the one I should have taken). [For the benefit of those not familiar with Garmins, when following a GPX track, it will give you turn by turn directions but does not tell you when you go off course. The Garmin can recalculate its routing for you, but this takes an age, and frequently comes up with hopelessly stupid choices, so I leave that off]. Back on course for a while, then on the road south of Ellesmere Port, the Garmin decided to translate the track (round the roundabout and straight on) into the instruction ‘make a U-turn when possible’. In English, though clearly not Garminese, that would mean ‘head back the way you came from’. I eventually worked out the way I thought I should have taken in the first place, was the way I should have been going, but not after a good ten to fifteen minutes of trying every exit on the roundabout, then ending up on the wrong side of a 50 mph road from the cycle path and having to get across it.

On to Eureka (a gem of a place, very nice cake) to find some of the faster guys already there. McWobble joined us there, whereas Sonia decided to load her Brommie into Crax’s car, once the handsome Crackledog (personality of the day) had been moved over. With the benefit of hindsight I should have eaten more and faffed less there, that cost more minutes in the race for chips. As it was, I left with a small group including Nick and Andrew B, but rapidly fell off the back. It was just after two, I wanted to be in Llandudno at six to six-thirty, much later and there was no point going to the chippy. After a while, nearing the Welsh border, I joined up with Ali, who had been following the not-entirely-advisable, and certainly not entirely successful, policy of route following on his phone (at least before the battery conked out). Ali tagged along with me, as someone with a working nav device, and we carried on together to Flint, with a few hiccups along the way (he’d go a bit up the road, miss a turn, I’d shout a warning and wait).

In Flint, we found ourselves alongside Colin, who, as he’s already posted, was also navigationally challenged. Thanks to Colin, we got an extra bonus climb, southbound on the A5119, before we carried on to the delightful grind of Cornist Lane, where bottom gear was deployed pretty much the whole way. I stopped to eat the apple I nabbed at breakfast, thought the other two would want and need a break too….Colin just carried on, Ali waited for a bit, and I didn’t see them again, for reasons Colin has since explained. I carried on, not enjoying Lleprog Lane one little bit (steep descent on gravel-strewn lane, aargh), thankfully there were no more roads like that. Another minor detour between Lloc and Trelogan added another little bit of mileage. With more benefit of hindsight, think I should have just kept on going and made it up as I went along rather than getting back on the track, as remarkably not-hopeless for comfortable and speedy progress most of NCN 5 was. On to Prestatyn, where I stopped off for a breather at a WC/car park opposite the Pontins site. A local told me I didn’t need to buy a ticket for the bike (?!!). On to the coastal path, reasonably quick along there, despite dog walkers and sand drifts.

Rhyl. Yes, I can now say, Rhylly that bad. Went past a new(ish) retail park: a Greggs, Poundworld, and that was about it. The rest had a certain (very, very) faded glamour… Another nav fail, where I eventually worked out the Garminese instruction to take the new bridge, and not the road one, across the river (more time lost). By the time I got to Pensarn and stopped for another breather, I knew the passage of time meant that chips were off menu for me, and posted as such. Abandoning the remainder of the ride for a train? Not likely. Chips would have been a bonus, the ride was the priority. I was fit, willing and able to ride on, so I did. Then Colwyn Bay (were all those ridiculous gradients really necessary, Sustrans planners, we’re not all KOM challengers or on MTB gearing, I needed to walk up a couple?), and the home stretch. Rhos and Penrhyn, both delightful, then that last, extra special grind (hard work even walking). At least we got a rather nice hello. Nice work, whoever came up with this sign….





And then down into Llandudno. What a lovely town. Just after seven, so chips were definitely off (at least if I wanted to sit down with them!), and straight to Karden House (good call with that one Nick). A quick wash and change, then off to the post-ride drinks. Or, more accurately, to the post-ride drinks, found food other than bar snacks was not an option there, went over the road to the Albert pub (most excellent nosh, highly recommended) and then back to join Crackledog and his human fan club. Splendid night.

Thanks to acts of Network Rail, first stretch of my trip home was (at least according to usual TOC engineering work policy) a nice relaxing ride to Chester. At least, with my suggested connection to Crewe being at 1627, I had plenty of time to make it. After an excellent full Welsh, I set off at 9.25. Yet another nav fail between Penrhyn and Colwyn Bay had the fortuitous benefit of cutting out some but not all of the grindy bits on NCN 5 (back on the track, I was walking up Ridiculous Gradient on the east side of Colwyn when a racing snake sped past. Git…). After Prestatyn my track mostly followed the reverse of Nick’s flatter route, on the A548. Rather busier, rather flatter and rather duller than the hilly option. Also, when one wants to make the intended late lunch not too late, rather faster.

After Shotton, onto the (very nice) Millenium Greenway into Chester. I resisted the Garmin’s entreaty to go onto a tow path (been there, done that), instead sticking with following the signs for the city centre. Through the North Gate just after half-one. Plenty of time for an excellent lunch in the sunshine before over to the station for the train I would have got for Crewe in Llandudno Junction, had it been running from Llandudno Junction. There is a certain irony in Arriva Trains Wales running services entirely in England…Slight panic at Crewe (got the bike on the train, train manager closed the door behind me, had to get off again sharpish to pick up my panniers) but otherwise uneventful journey south. Back home just before half-nine. And relax…

Thanks Nick and everyone else. This ride has now moved onto the Ride I Will Be Doing Again list. Next time, I want to do the whole ride and get the chips…might involve taking the flatter route, or at least cutting out some of the grinds and sand/gravel-strewn bits, or just less faffing and more eating, staying two nights in Manchester so I can get the weight down a bit…I will be back, though.

And here’s a picture of a good boy (flash off because I didn't want to give him a fright)…





Hopefully seeing him, and the rest of you, again next year!


----------



## Wobblers (20 May 2018)

^^ Good write up, @StuAff. And a like for mentioning the late, great and very much missed Dave Allen. I think his "How I lost my Finger" sketch is still up on youtube somewhere: I must look it up.


----------



## StuAff (20 May 2018)

McWobble said:


> ^^ Good write up, @StuAff. And a like for mentioning the late, great and very much missed Dave Allen. I think his "How I lost my Finger" sketch is still up on youtube somewhere: I must look it up.


There are multiple sketches. The horror one's a goodie....


----------



## Crackle (20 May 2018)

Unless he learns to ride a bike, @StuAff , or I'm crocked, he won't be there again........although if we got wobblers to tow him in a trailer, we might reduce his speed enough to keep up.


----------



## StuAff (20 May 2018)

Crackle said:


> Unless he learns to ride a bike, @StuAff , or I'm crocked, he won't be there again........although if we got wobblers to tow him in a trailer, we might reduce his speed enough to keep up.


Well, there were a few candidates to tow him in a trailer, and have him ready and waiting to meet us


----------



## Wobblers (21 May 2018)

Crackle said:


> Unless he learns to ride a bike, @StuAff , or I'm crocked, he won't be there again........although if we got wobblers to tow him in a trailer, we might reduce his speed enough to keep up.



Pah


----------



## I like Skol (8 Jun 2018)

Hi Folks.

Rather than trying to tag all possible interested parties individually in a new thread, I think it will be easier to start the frenzy by posting here.

2018 Leeds-Scarborough ride thread now open!​


----------

